# Men wearing jewellery. Where do you stand?



## Paul O

The other week I was watching the Formula one post race interviews and saw Lewis Hamilton wearing large diamond earrings and a gold chain so huge you could moor up a ship with it! It pained me as an English man, but I thought he looked ridiculous.

This got me thinking. Jenson Button, another F1 driver, was quoted once that a man should only wear 2 items of jewellery - a watch and a wedding ring. I must admit that this is a lot closer to my way of thinking but I'm a white 50 year old man, who was a policeman for 30 years, and so my views could be considered conservative to say the least.

Personally I wear a watch and wedding ring every day and occasionally another ring on my other hand if I'm "going out". No neckless or earrings. In addition I wear a couple of silicon armed forces charity bracelets on my non watch wrist. My wife wants me to wear one of those woven leather bracelets, and although I tried one on just thought nooooooo.

So where do you stand? Lewis hamilton looks a cool hip dude or a prat?

Paul.


----------



## mpalmer

A watch and a wedding ring is all wear and plan to wear...


----------



## rhb312

Wedding band, watch, sometimes a paracord survival bracelet given by my children, and a Maltese Cross/St. Florian necklace-under my shirt. And all the labels are on the INSIDE of my clothes...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Watch, ring and occasionally a leather bracelet/cuff


----------



## Mediocre

To each their own. I realize there are different cultures, more power to them if they choose to wear jewelry

Typically it is just a wedding ring and a watch for me. Wedding band is a simple Ti band with a slight brushed finish, none of my watches are terribly flashy either.

When I travel for work I wear a cheap small-bead chain with a loose pair of angel wings (pendant). It is nothing fancy, actually it is so worn that the chrome has worn through to the brass on much of the chain. It was given to me by my daughter, and she asked me to wear my wings when I travel. If I leave town for work, they are always under my shirt/jacket.


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Watch and wedding ring (some days ) only for me.


----------



## liwang22

Watch and wedding ring only guy over here too


----------



## Keadog

Watch and wedding band.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Wear whatever you want. Life is too short to give a s___ about how someone else chooses to express themselves or what they like to wear. If Lewis Hamilton likes wearing lots of bling then good luck to him. He's a young guy that's earned his money, probably likes being fashionable and he isn't hurting anyone so what's the big deal?


----------



## Robotaz

Watch and wedding band.


----------



## Heinz

Smooth gold wedding band, and my watch.


----------



## Paul O

Interestingly, in the UK, until the 1950's, men's dress would have consisted of a dark sombre suit, a watch and perhaps a signet ring. Any hint of flashiness would have been looked upon as very "suspect" at best, and your sexuality questioned at worst. The 60's changed all that with its anything goes mantra, and with the rise of affluence and consumerism has led ultimately to the bling culture we have today. I'm just not convinced it's a change for the better.....(That's bling culture, not having your sexuality questioned!!!!)


----------



## Chronopolis

This sort of attitude I see a lot here.
I am totally against this sort of "Anything other people wear that *I* don't/ won't wear looks ridiculous."
WTF is the big deal? :-x

Should we all NOT look "ridiculous" to YOU?
Would that be a better world? Everybody wearing cardigans and 38mm Vissodates?
Shall we all wear the same thing? 

38mm people saying 42mm is "ridiculous." 
42mm people saying 50mm is "ridiculous."

Non-jewelry people saying men wearing jewelry is "ridiculous."

Well, then don't be ridiculous yourself to yourself and to people who think just like you, and all is well.

All I see in this kind of attitude is dull, unimaginative, conformist (bordering on intolerant), quasi-xenophobic, middle class suburban white wonder bread church on Sunday mow the grass on Saturday values.


----------



## Paul O

Chronopolis said:


> This sort of attitude I see a lot here.
> I am totally against this sort of "Anything other people wear that *I* don't/ won't wear looks ridiculous."
> WTF is the big deal? :-x
> 
> Should we all NOT look "ridiculous" to YOU?
> Would that be a better world? Everybody wearing cardigans and 38mm Vissodates?
> Shall we all wear the same thing?
> 
> 38mm people saying 42mm is "ridiculous."
> 42mm people saying 50mm is "ridiculous."
> 
> Non-jewelry people saying men wearing jewelry is "ridiculous."
> 
> Well, then don't be ridiculous yourself to yourself and to people who think just like you, and all is well.
> 
> All I see in this kind of attitude is dull, unimaginative, conformist (bordering on intolerant), quasi-xenophobic, middle class suburban white wonder bread church on Sunday mow the grass on Saturday values.


Easy tiger. I'm not saying my opinion is any more valid than yours. I just have one and wondered what other people thought. If people didn't have different opinions then there would be no point in having forums like this. I'll put you down for cool hip dude.


----------



## Chronopolis

Paul O said:


> Easy tiger. I'm not saying my opinion is any more valid than yours. I just have one and wondered what other people thought. If people didn't have different opinions then there would be no point in having forums like this. I'll put you down for cool hip dude.


Oh hey, I hope I didn't come off to tigerish, I wasn't addressing YOU specifically. 
I was just venting about this general attitude - mostly about watch sizes.
Cheers,

PS: Personally, not a fan of earrings, rubber bracelets, or tattoos, even, except on really serious badasses 
But hey to each his own. ;-)


----------



## rosborn

Watch and wedding ring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovebandit

Watch, a ring and perhaps a necklace if it is worn inside the shirt and not flamboyant. I admire Native American jewelry and I like bears so I used to wear this necklace but I lost it and haven't replaced it yet...


----------



## Robotaz

Chronopolis said:


> Oh hey, I hope I didn't come off to tigerish, I wasn't addressing YOU specifically.
> I was just venting about this general attitude - mostly about watch sizes.
> Cheers,
> 
> PS: Personally, not a fan of earrings, rubber bracelets, or tattoos, even, except on really serious badasses
> But hey to each his own. ;-)


I made my comment about being straight and not wearing jewelry specifically so that I can forward a link to one of my best friends who's the epitome of straight and decked out in chains, bracelets, etc.

The best part, I'm not telling him the poster is me! LOL


----------



## Eleuthera

Watch, wedding ring and my mums wedding ring around my neck.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Watch, wedding band and my grand fathers ring on my other hand....most days.

My wife wanted to get me one of those monster gold chain bracelets and I told her never going to happen. It weighed 100 grams and would have given me a monster bicep but it also was visible from two miles off.


----------



## Trel

If it's tasteful, a guy can wear as much jewelry as he likes, but I can never bring myself to wear any.

I have a wedding ring, but I don't wear it. (I have a trusting wife.) I also have an enormous solid silver skull ring made by a silversmith friend of mine who passed a few years ago. I don't wear that one either.

Just watches for me...and only one at a time.


----------



## Mediocre

Real men wear shark's teeth.

That they pulled from live sharks


----------



## Boone

Watch and wedding ring. 

However I'd like to wear a necklace with a small cross under the shirt like I did in my youth. The problem is that in the southeastern U.S. it often seems like trashy wannabe gangster guys are the only ones who do this. They wear ostentatious pieces on the outside though. Still too much stigma to overcome. Just one of those weird cultural things I guess.


----------



## Wabbit88

Watch, wedding ring and my dog tags. ( I'm in the military of course) O and I wear my grandfather's tags from WWII for good luck.


----------



## G. I.

Yeah watch and ring but men can wear some understated necklaces nicely.


----------



## mattfm

I wear Omega Acqua bracelet. Love it!


----------



## Split Second

Robotaz said:


> I'm straight, so watch and wedding band.


Agree. Watch and, if applicable, wedding ring.


----------



## The Thomas J

Always a watch and Ring, sometimes a bracelet.


----------



## CSG

I haven't worn my wedding ring for ages (just uncomfortable to me to wear a ring) so I wear a wristwatch and that's it.


----------



## il Pirati

Wow, some real issues coming out here. If putting a bracelet on is all it would take to flip my sexual preferences, I guess I'd stick to the watch & ring too.
Fortunately, I can wear what ever I like and be confident that my gender identification and preferences will remain unaltered.


----------



## Robotaz

il Pirati said:


> Wow, some real issues coming out here. If putting a bracelet on is all it would take to flip my sexual preferences, I guess I'd stick to the watch & ring too.
> Fortunately, I can wear what ever I like and be confident that my gender identification and preferences will remain unaltered.


lol, talk about issues coming out.


----------



## gagnello

I have had 2 earrings in my left ear since I was 16, where the only times I have taken them out was on job interviews. I also have the nomos sundial that I wear around my neck on the leather rope it came with. That along with my wqtch and wedding ring....that is until I lost it last year unfortunately.


----------



## watchVT

Robotaz said:


> lol, talk about issues coming out.


You sound like you'd be fun at a party..


----------



## MusicPDX

Watch, and Nitrolycerin container, on a dogtag chain, around my neck after my last heart incident. I'm a trendsetter, clearly.


----------



## The Thomas J

il Pirati said:


> Wow, some real issues coming out here. If putting a bracelet on is all it would take to flip my sexual preferences, I guess I'd stick to the watch & ring too.
> Fortunately, I can wear what ever I like and be confident that my gender identification and preferences will remain unaltered.


Well said!


----------



## Trel

gagnello said:


> my wedding ring....that is until I lost it last year unfortunately.


Lord, I bet that went over like a lead balloon with your ol' lady.


----------



## gagnello

Not very happy with me, no.


----------



## Robotaz

watchVT said:


> You sound like you'd be fun at a party..


I am the party.


----------



## 123Blueface

Watch, wedding band and bracelet on non watch wrist.


----------



## MLJinAK

To me, jewelry is to make yourself "pretty". I wear a watch (most days) and a wedding band. It's about basics to me. I've got good friends who wear a necklace and/or earrings (men) so nothing against it. I just don't feel the need to decorate myself unnecessarily. 

I just think you advertise what you're trying to project. Y

Nothing wrong with being a white bread, go to church on Sunday, mow the lawn once a week type either. Much better than most options available.


----------



## jpk207

I wear a watch and wedding band every day. For a few months a year I wear a stainless steel necklace with stainless steel dog tags to honor my sobriety date. My wife also got me a gorgeous John Varvatos waxed rope bracelet that looks amazing on my wrist next to a watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just the watch!!

With the amount I spend on them who can afford jewellery??

)


----------



## Drumguy

Watch, Wedding ring that's it.


----------



## gatster

My grandfather had, amongst other businesses, a jewellery shop and as a result there was always quite high quality women's & men's jewelllery in our house. He didn't wear much himself, at most two rings and a watch, occasionally a bracelet but it was there and it it imprinted on me that it's Ok to wear whatever you like (I used to be dragged along to deals and saw a lot of 70's/80's interesting characters often dripping in one metal or another).

Subsequently I have my wedding ring, my grandfathers diamond gold ring, my Bvlgari rose gold/ceramic ring and a few light bracelets (leather, hematite, a couple of precious metals) and my watches. Day-day it's a watch and one other item (one bracelet or one ring).

I love jewellery but to the OP, I saw Hamilton at the weekend and as Englishman as well I felt very much as you did - the below is ripped from Google but at least have the decency to match your watch to the rest of it, it's not like you're short of a bob or two ;-)


----------



## daydreambaboon

AGreed!! a watch and a wedding ring looks decent and perfect on a men. More jewelry make them look odd and less sober.


----------



## number06

I really do not care what anybody else wears, but for me it is a watch, wedding ring and a chain with either a crucifix or a saints medal.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

mpalmer said:


> A watch and a wedding ring is all wear and plan to wear...


I second that


----------



## vintageluxurytime

Watch and wedding ring is cool


----------



## mike4761

Being a 51 year old WASP. I am somewhat conservative, but have always worn watch, wed ring, bracelet and a neck chain. To each his own, but too much to me would be more than 3 rings, bracelets and chains. It would seem overdone by most. In A.A. we say "it's none of my business what other people think of me". However, society has limitations on what is considered normal behavior. Times do change. A musician grabbing his groin on stage is now commonplace. Elvis could not move his hips.


----------



## SurajShah

Doesn't really matter. Some jewellery looks amazing on men like a small stud in one ear.


----------



## omnix

Wedding ring (polished tungsten carbide), a watch, and a small carbon-fiber cross necklace for me most days. If I dress up I'll sometimes add a black stainless steel bracelet my wife got me on the other wrist.


----------



## nordwulf

> jewelry: personal ornaments, such as necklaces, rings, or bracelets, that are typically made from or contain jewels and precious metal.


I don't really see watches as jewelry unless it's something like a gold Rolex with diamonds. None of my watches are made of precious metals or are considered bling. Just functional like dive watches and Pro Treks. It's a functional item and not for show.

I never could stand the feel of a wedding ring so never wore one when I was married. So I do wear a watch but never jewelry.


----------



## HerrNano

Jewelry is worn to convey a message to others, not for the individual. A culture could require jewelry to convey rank, but I am unaware of a culture that does so. Almost anyone could obtain a 'gold' necklace or rings in order to send a message to those around them that they are powerful or wealthy - therefore no one actually thinks these things are true indicators of power or wealth. So, when I see someone flaunting rings and necklaces, I pretty much default to thinking they actually have neither. 
In today's modern credit-based culture, instead of envying someone with an expensive watch, I mostly think they have foolishly overextended themselves through credit. 
Funny. Having an expensive item = dummy.


----------



## The Thomas J

HerrNano said:


> Jewelry is worn to convey a message to others, not for the individual. A culture could require jewelry to convey rank, but I am unaware of a culture that does so. Almost anyone could obtain a 'gold' necklace or rings in order to send a message to those around them that they are powerful or wealthy - therefore no one actually thinks these things are true indicators of power or wealth. So, when I see someone flaunting rings and necklaces, I pretty much default to thinking they actually have neither.
> In today's modern credit-based culture, instead of envying someone with an expensive watch, I mostly think they have foolishly overextended themselves through credit.
> Funny. Having an expensive item = dummy.


It's very easy to over do it with jewlry. I have a few rings and bracelets but don't wear them as much as I could or should. Most of my jewelry were gifts and over 20 some years I have accumulated a decent amount of mid range item's. You should take that into account that many people receive jewelry as gifts.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Blueface

HerrNano said:


> Jewelry is worn to convey a message to others, not for the individual.


Not overly presumptuous on your part at all, is it? (sarcasm).
I have plenty of jewelry, a number of pieces passed down as heirloom. One in fact was recently given to me by my dad. A 65 penny weight heavy as heck double chain bracelet with name on it. Happens to be my dad's name, which is my name, which is my son's name, which is my grandson's name. Get where this bracelet will be going?
I don't wear it to convey jack crap to anyone. I wear it for my personal pleasure. The same with the rest of my jewelry.

And as to the rest of your presumptuous post, if you happen to see me with my very expensive Rolex, and my jewelry, fear not, I am mortgage and debt free. Yeah, there are quite a few of us like that out there believe it or not.


----------



## gagnello

HerrNano said:


> Jewelry is worn to convey a message to others, not for the individual. A culture could require jewelry to convey rank, but I am unaware of a culture that does so. Almost anyone could obtain a 'gold' necklace or rings in order to send a message to those around them that they are powerful or wealthy - therefore no one actually thinks these things are true indicators of power or wealth. So, when I see someone flaunting rings and necklaces, I pretty much default to thinking they actually have neither.
> In today's modern credit-based culture, instead of envying someone with an expensive watch, I mostly think they have foolishly overextended themselves through credit.
> Funny. Having an expensive item = dummy.


You really are a grump.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## globalfish

I don't mind gold chains as long as they're Indian (22ct) or Thai (23ct) gold. I can't understand why people in UK wear 9ct - most of it isn't gold. What's worse are those with a dozen 9ct gold chains - they're saying "look at me and all my gold" but don't really seem to understand what gold is. That said I always had mine under a t-shirt as I had it on for me, not others. It was Thai and had a amulet on kindly given to me in Thailand. Sold it (the chain) a while back though and tripled my money.
Always feel naked without my Breitling on. Earrings I had until my 20's but now all removed...


----------



## aaron_m

Just a watch and my wedding ring here. Although, I've seen some pretty cool bracelets I would consider wearing.


----------



## Tighthands

I wear two bracelets, a soft leather one on my watch hand, a rocks/mineral on the other. and of course, the standard band on a finger.


----------



## hkwristpiece

watch and wedding ring is ideal for me


----------



## Cr15py

Almost shamefully the aspect I like most about wearing my Speedy is the bracelet. I checked this thread to see if I could get any ideas or brands for SS or silver chunky bracelet. So far only Gucci (tacky) and Cartier (worth more than my watch)! Open to suggestions. 

Of course I could just trade down for a nice Aqua Terra quartz as a more socially acceptable option.


----------



## OliviaM

Good watch, it is enough for a men.


----------



## hkwristpiece

watch and wedding ring is cool enough for me


----------



## RNHC

Only men who should wear jewelry are pirates and musicians (including rappers). I am neither and I've been taught that the only jewelry a gentleman should wear is his watch (and his wedding band, if married). Those are good enough for me. Although, IMO, cuff links should be allowed as well. 

A gentleman's style should be subtle and tasteful; and never ostentatious or flamboyant. But then again, not all men prefer to be gentlemen and that's perfectly okay. To each his own.


----------



## TheChairman

Don't wear it. It makes you feel uncomfortable and it's gonna be on you all the time, I'd imagine the feeling of a man being made to wear a ladies watch in your case. It's nice that you consider your wife's suggestions but its gonna become a "thing" where you either just have to put up with it forever or get used to it.

Personal opinion: Too risque for a conservative 50 y.o. white cop. To me even watches that are too big/ too bling/ too loose (wristwatch+gravity=elbow watch) can make a normal person seem like a gang-banger... OK maybe not that far but still you'd look sloppy and shady, so what's best for one's image is to keep accessories to a minimum, and preferably work on their bodies instead (Gym not surgery). 

Chairman Meow


----------



## hpintime1

watch, wedding ring and sometimes some bracelet is all i wear


----------



## arsenal_hk

The less, the better.


----------



## steadyrock

There is a lot of insecurity on display in this thread, and this subforum. Personally, I know my tastes and who I am, and I enjoy dressing conservatively. Less is more to me. I wear a watch and a wedding ring. I have a design for a signet ring that I'll have made for my right hand, to pass down to my sons. That's it for me. But I see some other guys who can tastefully pull off more, and in the WRUW threads I often see bracelets next to watches and think it looks good. Bottom line is, you shouldn't care more about what other people think than about what you think.


----------



## hpintime1

steadyrock said:


> There is a lot of insecurity on display in this thread, and this subforum. Personally, I know my tastes and who I am, and I enjoy dressing conservatively. Less is more to me. I wear a watch and a wedding ring. I have a design for a signet ring that I'll have made for my right hand, to pass down to my sons. That's it for me. But I see some other guys who can tastefully pull off more, and in the WRUW threads I often see bracelets next to watches and think it looks good. Bottom line is, you shouldn't care more about what other people think than about what you think.


nice writeup


----------



## Leandro AR

I usually wear a watch, my wedding ring, a plain silver bracelet on my right wrist and a silver crucifix under my shirt.

I often add a braided leather bracelet on my watch wrist.

It might come as a surprise to some, but I am still straight and I think it looks smart. ;-)


----------



## kiwizak

I think we need people like Lewis Hamilton. Who are in the spotlight 24/7 but refuse to conform to social norms.

It's such a mediocre attitude to have that "men shouldn't wear that or this"

To be honest I don't think he'd be too worried about a middle aged man not agreeing with his choice of jewelry, and nor should anyone else.

Oh, and myself just a watch with wedding ring to come in January


----------



## RNHC

steadyrock said:


> There is a lot of insecurity on display in this thread...


:-s Insecurity? I don't need to wear necklaces, bracelets, or earrings to feel more secure or prove that I am secure. If wearing shiny bits makes you feel better, by all means, go for it.

Depending on kind and amount of jewelry, you might provide a momentary entertainment to me if I saw you but other than that, I don't really care at all. In fact, I don't think anyone really cares. I, for one, have other more important things to worry about than some random stranger wearing too much jewelry.


----------



## GrouchoM

RNHC said:


> ...I don't really care at all. In fact, I don't think anyone really cares. I, for one, have other more important things to worry about than some random stranger wearing too much jewelry.


You seem to have enough time to spare to judge some random stranger as "wearing too much jewelry". How do you define the subjective assessment of "wearing too much jewelry"?


----------



## pronstar

kiwizak said:


> I think we need people like Lewis Hamilton. Who are in the spotlight 24/7 but refuse to conform to social norms.


If I had his money, I'd be a nonconformist, too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Watch only, don't wear a wedding ring, have often thought of an earring but never followed through, everybody else can/should do what they want and gives them pleasure, it's what life's for after all . . .


----------



## RNHC

GrouchoM said:


> You seem to have enough time to spare to judge some random stranger as "wearing too much jewelry".


It only takes a brief moment. Determining whether a random dude is wearing too much jewelry really doesn't take more than a glance. Is it different with you? Are you implying that it'd take some time for you to determine whether a random dude is wearing too much jewelry? You are a detailed and careful sort, aren't you? :roll:



GrouchoM said:


> How do you define the subjective assessment of "wearing too much jewelry"?


I stated my criteria in my previous post. Anything more than what I've stated is "wearing too much jewelry."

I'm curious as to the cause of your rather feeble attempt at snark. I am guessing there is some reading mis-comprehension issue.

How does _"I,__ for one, have other more important things to worry about than some random stranger wearing too much jewelry" _translate into I am judging to see whether some random stranger is wearing too much jewelry. My sentence structure clearly states that I am not worry about a random dude wearing jewelry at all. "Or not" is implied if you want to extend the sentence.

Or you can to abbreviate the sentence to, _"__I,__ for one, have other more important things to worry about than some random stranger." _Either way, it should be rather clear that a random stranger does not come into my concern at all - be he bedecked with glitter or not.

Remember, reading comprehension is important. And basic understanding of grammar is key to reading comprehension. Stay in school!


----------



## GrouchoM

Thanks for the advise on staying in school. However, I think my wife would kill me if I decided to matriculate any more ...I have a Ph.D. in math. 

My thought is that the amount of jewelry that is appropriate is way too subjective to simply leave to a binomial decision (watch and/or ring is OK, more is excessive). There could be a sentimental reason for a man to wear extra jewelry (did it belong to a deceased love one), cultural reasons (how well do I know this person's past), or societal reasons (what is the norm among their peers). Unless the jewelry has an offensive message, I appreciate others' esthetic choices of expression which show how they wish to be perceived. I'm not overly fond of blandness and uniformity.

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## RNHC

GrouchoM said:


> I have a Ph.D. in math.


No wonder you have trouble with vernacular English. English is your second language, after all. Mathematics being first, of course. ;-)



GrouchoM said:


> ...I appreciate others' esthetic choices of expression which show how they wish to be perceived. I'm not overly fond of blandness and uniformity.


That's the difference between you and me: you appreciate, I absolutely don't care. If I encounter/interact with someone wearing too much (or odd, i.e. nose ring) jewelry based on my subjective criteria, I'd most likely think it's funny in a sideshow sort of way: otherwise I wouldn't give a moment of my attention since whether that person wears too much jewelry or not has absolutely no bearing on my life.


----------



## watermanxxl

Jewlery can be a cultural thing as well... Style is subjective. Ultimately, if it looks good in the morror to you...go for it! Life's too short to worry about the general public approving of your baubles or not...


----------



## GrouchoM

watermanxxl said:


> Jewlery can be a cultural thing as well... Style is subjective. Ultimately, if it looks good in the morror to you...go for it! Life's too short to worry about the general public approving of your baubles or not...


Yep. Most here feel that a non-Invicta watch and (perhaps) a wedding ring is all that a man should wear. However, there are plenty of non-WIS that wonder why anyone would wear a watch unless it was tracking your steps/sleep/IMs/tweets.


----------



## hectorg

GrouchoM said:


> Yep. Most here feel that a non-Invicta watch and (perhaps) a wedding ring is all that a man should wear. However, there are plenty of non-WIS that wonder why anyone would wear a watch unless it was tracking your steps/sleep/IMs/tweets.


hahaha, I know some of those non-WIS haha.
I do think that at some point you know somebody is using extra jewelry.. I only wear a watch, wedding ring and a gold chain with an image of God and the Virgin Mary.


----------



## pronstar

I find it funny how "real men" actually care about what other men wear. 

Im too busy dragging my knuckles on the ground to be worried about such frivolity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wk.sniper

a watch, wedding ring and bracelets is all i wear,


----------



## RNHC

pronstar said:


> I find it funny how "real men" actually care about what other men wear.
> 
> Im too busy dragging my knuckles on the ground to be worried about such frivolity


Oh, really? I thought you and GrouchoM "appreciate others' esthetic choices of expression which show how they wish to be perceived." and that you two were "not overly fond of blandness and uniformity." Sounds like you two DO care.


----------



## pronstar

RNHC said:


> Oh, really? I thought you and GrouchoM "appreciate others' esthetic choices of expression which show how they wish to be perceived." and that you two were "not overly fond of blandness and uniformity." Sounds like you two DO care.


You got all that from me simply "liking" a post?

Yeah, you got me. 
I really do care what other men wear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I care about a lot of things. I'm interested in people's choices but not in a judgmental way. I think anyone that's read/posted in this thread has demonstrated some degree of interest, too. 

Some men and women wear no jewelry, some only wear practical jewelry (digital watch, simple wedding ring), some wear inexpensive but "artsy" jewelry (beads, semi-precious stones, metal work, glass work), some wear vintage jewelry (often with some personal significance), and others wear very pricey "status symbol" pieces. If I share an elevator or water cooler with someone wearing a piece of jewelry, I'll often compliment them on it if has any uniqueness. Often times, I can get to know a lot about a person through such conversations.


----------



## RNHC

pronstar said:


> You got all that from me simply "liking" a post?
> 
> Yeah, you got me.
> I really do care what other men wear


Yes, "liking" a post means you agree with the sentiment expressed in the post. Also, you are showing that you care simply by participating in this thread. Don't be a hypocrite. Wait... what I am doing participating in this thread?


----------



## morg.k24

wedding ring and watch for me is cool enough


----------



## oztech

Watch and wedding ring and if in a suit cufflinks and tie bar.


----------



## Jamie Hunsberger

You wouldn't believe the manly accessories out there today. I read an article about a railroad spike turned into a bracelet, a ring out of a nail and so on. Why not seriously, what is it with all of these rules for men?


----------



## kendosspc

ha, im with ya, Watch and Wedding Band only for me!


----------



## RNHC

Jamie Hunsberger said:


> Why not seriously, what is it with all of these rules for men?


Rules? You mean like not wearing a day-glo green suit to a job interview? Hell, why wear a suit at all? Just wear shorts and flip-flop to interview. Why wear men's clothes at all? Put on a dress instead. Why draw a line anywhere?

Yes, it's so hard to conform to societal expectations and norms. It's so suffocating.


----------



## Jaykay91

I personally just wear a watch on a day to day basis. Not much of a bracelet fan but I did used to wear a necklace a couple of years back under my shirt.


----------



## BrandonP

Most people who wear ridiculous jewelry would look pretty ridiculous even without jewelry.

I present Exhibit A:










That said, I wear a watch and sailing bracelet on my left wrist and a Tread (which just replace a paracord bracelet) on my right. In the interest of taste, I try to stop far short of Hot Topic but dare I say that a necklace wouldn't be an overly offensive addition.


----------



## mtime87

watch and wedding ring is cool for me


----------



## christopher wallace

watch and wedding ring here


----------



## watermanxxl

Wearing jewelry is akin to drinking alcohol; a little bit is kewl...but, overdo it...and,it could make you look really weird. When in doubt...take some off.


----------



## Jtmagic

Watch and wedding ring for me.


----------



## tonyfabro

I think it depends on the man. The same question could apply to all sorts of things we buy and wear. Just my two cents


----------



## atomicfront

gatster said:


> My grandfather had, amongst other businesses, a jewellery shop and as a result there was always quite high quality women's & men's jewelllery in our house. He didn't wear much himself, at most two rings and a watch, occasionally a bracelet but it was there and it it imprinted on me that it's Ok to wear whatever you like (I used to be dragged along to deals and saw a lot of 70's/80's interesting characters often dripping in one metal or another).
> 
> Subsequently I have my wedding ring, my grandfathers diamond gold ring, my Bvlgari rose gold/ceramic ring and a few light bracelets (leather, hematite, a couple of precious metals) and my watches. Day-day it's a watch and one other item (one bracelet or one ring).
> 
> I love jewellery but to the OP, I saw Hamilton at the weekend and as Englishman as well I felt very much as you did - the below is ripped from Google but at least have the decency to match your watch to the rest of it, it's not like you're short of a bob or two ;-)
> 
> View attachment 4433506


Those gold chains look extremely tacky. I don't have any problem with jewelwry I wore a bracelet in the past but you have to have some fashion sense if you do. He clearly does not.


----------



## eblackmo

I used to wear a couple of oil seals on my left arm, an ex bought me a necklace once but I never wore it. I don't know if oil seals are classified as jewelry but they did hold significance for me. I did have them referred to as bangles once though which left me feeling confused.


----------



## durhamcockney

I don't go for the Mr T look so simply a watch and wedding ring for me 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jp17

Given the common interest that brings each of us here, it's not surprising there's a pretty clear majority preference. I'm part of the majority (watch and my wedding ring), and I'm one who finds additional jewelry interesting, and often a good look on others, even if it's not for me.


----------



## ELCID86

Wedding ring, college ring and watch. 


Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## marty491

To work: watch, wedding ring, and 12 gauge loop in my ear

Out on the town with my wife: watch, wedding ring, 12 gauge loop in my ear, and a couple bracelets that she likes.

She likes the look and I'm good with the look

If she is happy...I will be happy later.


----------



## wx_073

Watch and wedding ring. Gold chain absorbing dust on the shelf last couple years....


----------



## rbob99

I was watch only until recently. I've stated wearing a leather bracelet or two on weekends and I'm liking them. I want to get one of the Omega Aqua bracelets I saw at the boutique.


----------



## Lefty1972

Watch, wedding band, and a 1920s art deco pinky ring on the other hand.


----------



## dadbar

I stopped wearing my wedding ring years ago because I am allergic to it. My wife stopped wearing hers because she is an artist and gets her hands full of paint. We are about to celebrate 31 years so it's not such an issue at this point.

On a typical work day I wear a watch, money clip (no wallet...just a small credit card holder), and an appropriate FSP (fancy signing pen). Occasionally cuff links.


----------



## jaxexe

wedding ring and a watch is ideal


----------



## craig00

I stick with the watch and wedding ring. may a bracelet once in while.


----------



## c0de

I go back and forth on the College Ring, I think it looks really cool and a well deserved ring. Yet I feel it comes off as show offy (is that even a word?)..



ELCID86 said:


> Wedding ring, college ring and watch.
> 
> Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Will3020

A ring and watch; nice and simple.


----------



## blues22

For most men, their watch is the main piece of jewelry they own. I think that this contirbutes to men's popularity of watches over women's interst, aside from the technical aspects. I wear a watch and wedding ring evry day. When I dress up to go out, I also wear a diamond ring that belonged to my father. If I'm hiking or hunting/fishing I'll wear a para


----------



## josephine lace

weddin ring, a watch and a bracelet


----------



## craig00

I still stick with my bracelet. Get one it looks cool with my watches.


----------



## deleonj

Only a watch for now. My fiancee wants me to wear a ring when we get married but I really, really would like to avoid wearing one


----------



## thrichar

Watch and a ring. Haven't gone with anything else for as long as I can remember. Suspect I tried some kind of bead type thing back in uni, but then I realised I was a guy


----------



## crutis

i wear bracelet though, but mostly a ring and watch most time


----------



## Ard

Wedding ring and watch both on left hand / wrist.


----------



## santinon

I wear my watch and a 30 gram gold chain ...the typical NJ Italian lol.


----------



## bobbubka84

Watch and wedding ring, more than enough. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I've been wearing watches since I was a kid. I got married a month ago and just now getting used to wearing a ring. Other than that, no other jewlery.


----------



## extant

Watch, signet ring (family tradition), and in my youth I sported a gold chain which I wore primarily as a hard asset (easy to sell if in trouble/needing to trade extricate myself from a... situation) and there's a rather large gold bracelet bequeathed by my grandfather which I don't wear, but would never sell. I can envision a wedding band in due course.

For the life of me, I do not understand leather gauntlets/bracelets unless you're intending on getting into a knife fight, or beaded anything on a man, but then again, if that's what someone elects to wear, that's up to them.


----------



## Blarpie

Decoration is crime.

-Adolf Loos


----------



## jofro

Watch only here.


----------



## definitelydan

i do have some bracelets i put on from time to time. But most of the time it's watch only. especially for days spent at the office.


----------



## ccm123

For me: white gold wedding band (no diamonds on it) and a nice dress watch or casual watch. That's it. No other rings, chains or other jewelry.


----------



## Runnin_Ute

Typically wear a watch and wedding ring (white gold) on the left and a gold/onyx/diamond ring on the right hand and a couple of the silicone charity bracelets. That is it.


----------



## mwaldie

One small bracelet with watch


----------



## thomasrhee

Wear whatever you want. There's no rule that says men can't accessorize. Others may think it's tacky but then again, opinions are like a-holes and everyone has them.

Other than a watch, I tend to accessorize a bit. However, I can't stand gold (even white) and my preference is for platinum jewelry. These days I wear 3 rings (thumb ring on my right, wedding band on the left and an anniversary band on an anchor link necklace).


----------



## IronButterfly

I have a few carved Native American rings that I wear from time to time.


----------



## blazet007

no issues with whatever anybody wears, a watch with my wedding ring is all i wear most of the time


----------



## adam75

Wedding ring and a watch!


----------



## Lord Monocle

I'm a fan. Watch, fitbit, couple of bracelets, wedding ring, engineer's ring, and a scrimshaw turtle necklace on me most of the time.


----------



## watermanxxl

Lord Monocle said:


> I'm a fan. Watch, fitbit, couple of bracelets, wedding ring, engineer's ring, and a scrimshaw turtle necklace on me most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 7011754


Geez, guy went to the Johnnie Depp school of fashion...


----------



## Katoolsie

Robotaz said:


> I'm straight, so watch and wedding band.


Im gay, and I agree with you...


----------



## BenwayFi

When I was younger I had bunch of piercings but once I got rid of those, I only have worn watches when it comes to jewellery. I have a thing for nice clothes, shoes and accessories (wallets, bags...) wearing rings, necklaces or something else on wrist than watch feels awkward for me.


----------



## Wolf888

Wear whatever you want to.


----------



## Wolf888

That's what freedom is about.


----------



## c.hanninen

Just a watch, I'm not fond of wearing jewellry. If people want to wear their entire dowry at once I could care less


----------



## DJacobs83

Prat it is. Watches are the only "jewelry" i would care to wear unless I was Tony Soprano or an 80s rapper.


----------



## walltz

Not a jewelry kind of guy....just my watch


----------



## RT13

I used to wear a ring and stainless steel bracelets when I was younger... early to mid twenties.

I now only wear my watch and nothing else. It just looks cleaner and minimalist.


----------



## rick3000

Normally just a watch. 
Sometimes a ring if I feel like dressing up.


----------



## AlphaM911

Although I'm a big Lewis Hamilton fan, his jewelry is a bit much. I like David Yurman jewelry. I wear a watch, DY: necklace, ring, bracelet.


----------



## AlphaM911

deleonj said:


> Only a watch for now. My fiancee wants me to wear a ring when we get married but I really, really would like to avoid wearing one


Yea, gotta look available to the ladies..


----------



## jhopes

watch and wedding ring is all i wear ... that's enough for me


----------



## Gman06880

Watch and wedding ring. That's all for me. Used to wear a chain many many years ago but stopped after college.


----------



## 760274

Like Lewis, I stand on the party side on this issue. But I understand if our accessoires of choice come accross a bit flashy to some


----------



## M_Milaguet

I don't even wear a wedding ring (!). So just a watch for me...


----------



## kunimi

watch and wedding ring.
i find it weird looking a man with earring or necklace


----------



## im_your_huckleberry

I like to accessorize a bit, nothing crazy, a bracelet that complements my watch, a silver necklace, I don't care for rings though.


----------



## AlphaM911

My lady and I love David Yurman jewelry. We have a matching bracelet and matching ring. It's so classic and timeless.


----------



## JEV

Watch, weddingring. Cufflinks when I wear a shirt - which is not very often. I still own a couple of tiebars that I don't use anymore. That's a pitty in a way since one is made of granpa's weddingring and it would pay homage to him wearing it. But hey, ties are mostly gone from my wardrobe...


----------



## flyingwatchman

I would tend to agree with watches, wedding and (maybe) school rings, and cufflinks. I would add any necklaces or bracelets that have religious or cultural significance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcalero

Watch, two tone ok for dress watch, I think I could never wear an all solid gold piece though. Necklace is ok. Wedding ring is ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder

For me its watch and wedding ring only. Watches are really jewelry for men. If you want to wear a second ring that's relatively simple that's alright, or if you aren't married and wear a class ring or a simple ring thats all good. Maaaaybe a simple necklace worn under the shirt, but even this I find sort of childish. Like teenagers and guys in their 20's think its cool, but lets says you're a dad at the pool with your kids, then I'm thinking it looks a bit silly.

You see lots and lots of watch posts here where guys are wearing beads or woven leather bracelets along with their watches. To me this just looks like you're trying way to hard. I can't imagine that women find this cool or attractive.


----------



## 252063225

Watch, tie bar/clip, cufflinks are the only jewelries I wear.

But if Louis Hamilton likes his earrings and necklaces, it should not "pain" you as an Englishman any more so than sweetened cold green tea pains me as an oriental.


----------



## Magan

To me, watches are the ultimate pieces of jewelry for us men. I used to wear my wedding and signet ring everyday since I had married...but for no reason, I dropped off.

Paradoxically, you got a certain and unexpectable success with women when you wear a wedding ring ...


----------



## Robotaz

AlphaM911 said:


> My lady and I love David Yurman jewelry. We have a matching bracelet and matching ring. It's so classic and timeless.


Needing some starch on that shirt, bro. Nice getup though.


----------



## timeisnow

Watch and wedding band, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Leiito

Omega makes cool bracelets, Tod's and Bottega Veneta, too.


----------



## AlphaM911

Robotaz said:


> Needing some starch on that shirt, bro. Nice getup though.


Thanks! Yea, I just got that shirt and didn't realize it wrinkles so easily- do not like. I wore it for all of 3 hours or so under my suit jacket so it was fine


----------



## Robotaz

AlphaM911 said:


> Thanks! Yea, I just got that shirt and didn't realize it wrinkles so easily- do not like. I wore it for all of 3 hours or so under my suit jacket so it was fine


The last ten years the makers are going to softer stuff with textures that can't be woven tight. Nice stuff is heavy starch at the dry cleaners.

I say that as a guy raised by a Southern Belle, wishing there was such a thing as world championship ironing competitions. Those patterned weaves are a PITA.


----------



## Micro

Watch and wedding band myself.

I prefer to spend my money on other things both luxury and practical beside useless luxury items such as jewelry. 

Bracelets such as the one Leiito posted are nice. I'd wear those on the right occasions.

Each to their own.


----------



## seiko_1

i wear just just wrist watch and wedding ring most of the time but i love some cool bracelets.. it really looks cool most times


----------



## sknaus

Watch, wedding ring, and a large gold chain (18k) with a sizable gold crucifix everyday.


----------



## zFlamewing

I normally wear my watch, wedding band, a ring on the other hand and eyelet earrings.


----------



## Navy Sailor

Simple vintage Navajo bracelet. Looks like three different ones but it connects into one piece underneath.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

I wear a watch, wedding ring and a signet ring with sentimental value, nothing more.....ever


----------



## AlphaM911

Technically all of us wear jewelry (if we wear a watch). It's funny seeing the guys who say they are basically anti-jewelry yet they wear a jewelry piece that tells time. :roll:


----------



## Prdrers

Watch, wedding ring, and (sometimes) Microsoft band. No earrings, necklaces, secondary rings for me. Just not my thing...


----------



## Sleeken

Watch only and occasionally a gold signet ring (my grandfather's). When I get married then it'll be a wedding band as well. I have no problem with a chain, bracelet or additional ring if it's tasteful and not screaming for attention.


----------



## Crate410

Just a watch. Nothing else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan

I have nothing against men wearing jewellery but I don't find the appeal in it, especially those wrist bands or whatever. Just saying.
I just wear my watch and will be wearing a ring in a few months.


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

A watch, cuff-links and a ring is all that's needed.


----------



## Hywel Owen

Just a watch. No rings, no jewellery. I buy those for the wife!


----------



## Blais223

Watch only- I used to wear a bracelet here and there and after I hit 30 it just didn't feel right. Nothing against anyone that does... but guys with a chain, watch, and a few bracelets seem super thirsty for attention to me. The matching LV belt, shoes, and wallet combo is another one that screams knock off. Kind of like when the rapper's have the full diamond AP ROO but it only tells time correctly at 10:15.


----------



## Blacktocomm

I have tried to get into wearing other wrist accouterments to match my watch but it always felt weird to me. 

Maybe we should bring back Puka Shells so people who want to accessorize can do so in style...


----------



## AlejandrOmega

A wedding ring and a watch is acceptable on me. Nothing else though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff113

Watch only for me. I've tried rings on in the past, but the sizing never seemed right. They were always too loose or too tight, and this was in the jewelry store trying on different sizes. I'm sure it would drive me crazy if I had to wear one for a whole day.


----------



## toomann

Interesting thread. I wear a watch 90% of the time. Not married so no wedding band. I have been wearing a 24kt gold ring on my right hand for going on 30yrs now. And have just recently decided to go back to wearing a DC rope bracelet. Used to wear an 18kt one in the past. But I agree. If your going to wear gold it should be 18kt or more. And should be simple and somewhat discrete. For no other reason than to conform to normal society. I don't see anything wrong with being out there on the edge fashion wise but you need to be prepared for the consequences of your appearance whether you think its ok or not. Others will always think differently. I also had an 18kt rope chain maybe 3mm thick with a 24kt gold Chinese coin pendant. Wasn't worn where it could be seen by others. Sold that years ago. Bought it when gold was 2 or 3 hundred dollars an ounce and sold it when gold went above 1000. Last thought - If you like it wear it. It's no one else's business.


----------



## dawn

It all starts and end with my wedding ring and wrist watch.


----------



## ItnStln

toomann said:


> Last thought - If you like it wear it. It's no one else's business.


This!


----------



## peire06

I have wedding band, silver ring with lapis lazuli stone and a watch. I also wear a silver bracelet from time to time.


----------



## Purple Hayz

As a non-white millennial, I suspect I'll be something of an outlier here, but on most days its:

-Wedding band and watch on the left--today it's the Tissot Powermatic (killer power reserve and outstanding precision for a 3Hz)








-On the right, this steel link bracelet (worn for the last 10 years or so)









-Simple wht gold chain around the neck (under the shirt), sometimes with a pendant of cultural/religious significance

-A _small _diamond stud in each ear

I remember my (steelworker) father's reaction to the earrings, which I got in my teens. To call it unpleasant would be something of an understatement, a fact of which I was quick to remind him a couple years back...when he returned from an overseas trip with a stud in his own ear ;-)


----------



## smdantas

No jewelry at all, only a white gold engagement ring (when I'm engaged).


----------



## rcd213

Wedding ring and watch only. Not a fan of anything more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnpereless

I wear a watch every day.


----------



## Alysandir

Mid-40s, Gen-X, IT professional here.

- wristwatch on the left
- wedding ring on the right ring finger (widowed)
- no more than two bracelets on the right wrist (I rotate from a small collection; each is between 5-10mm wide)
- simple loop earring in the left lobe
- no tattoos (I put this in the category of "body adornment" as well; it's basically jewelry that doesn't come off at night)

No flash, no bling, no precious metals or stones; everything is in steel, titanium, or ceramic. I wear the bracelets on the right wrist to provide visual balance with the watch on the left wrist. I have the earring as a reminder of my younger days.

If anyone wants to judge me for wearing what little jewelry I do, that's their prerogative.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## ahtoxa11

Early 30s here. 

In early 20s and even late teens I used to wear a steel bracelet and ear rings. This is basically in the 90s when men seemed to wear ear rings a lot. 

Too off the bracelet for good a few years after and ear rings came out about 7 years ago. I just wear a watch these days and have no desire to wear anything else. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1987

Just a watch and a wedding band for me. I have my ears pierced and used to wear plugs sized 0 but a couple months before my wedding my wife threw out all my plugs. When I asked her if she has seen them she just answered, you're not 18 anymore, you're in your mid 20s about to get married, you don't need to be wearing plugs on your wedding day. Sometimes I'm tempted to get some pink glass plugs just to mess with her but, happy wife, happy life lol.

Anyways, here's today's "jewelry."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

In my 30's. I'm just a wedding ring and watch guy.


----------



## ferrychristian

I have saw men Wearing a watch, a ring, a bracelet. Some men really posses good taste, they are fond of accessories.


----------



## se7enfold

i have a yurman nicelace i never wear.


----------



## SirHorse

Posted this in a similar thread but will do so here anyway. Men wearing jewelry is fine but really depends on the piece. A watch and this ring are all I wear. Not sure if it's considered jewelry but to me it's a reminder of achievement.


----------



## Goin2drt

Old fashioned I guess. I don't like any of it. Watch left wrist and wedding ring on left ring finger. That's it.


----------



## Lewiston

Wedding band and watch.


----------



## Smudge

Watch (usually fun), wedding ring and a simple gold chain. Nothing too blingy, other than the occasional weekend watch.


----------



## playinwittime

Watch and wedding ring. I don't even wear that second ring OP mentions when I go out. No silicon bands. No leather bracelets. Nothing more will I accept.

Hospital ID bands when admitted are ok.


----------



## guspech750

playinwittime said:


> Watch and wedding ring. I don't even wear that second ring OP mentions when I go out. No silicon bands. No leather bracelets. Nothing more will I accept.
> 
> Hospital ID bands when admitted are ok.


This made me laugh. LOLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Nice!

Oh, just a watch, wedding ring and amazingly good sexy GQ magazine looks. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

SirHorse said:


> Posted this in a similar thread but will do so here anyway. Men wearing jewelry is fine but really depends on the piece. A watch and this ring are all I wear. Not sure if it's considered jewelry but to me it's a reminder of achievement.
> View attachment 8953810
> 
> View attachment 8953818
> 
> View attachment 8953834


Thank you for your service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

I really think it depends on the person.

Some folks just look better with lots of man jewelry on and some don't. I'd say the standard for men is a ring and watch as you stated.

I also agree that certain folks don't have good taste in the jewelry they chose and look ridiculous with it on. 

That said, I think if you buy NICE items of jewelry (think gold name bracelet, Dog Tags -Yurman, etc.). You can look damn good and still be true to yourself and style.

I'd keep open minded about it if I were you but don't wear something you don't like or doesn't look good like those leather bands if you don't want.

My grandfather was big on jewelry and he was one of the toughest SOBs I knew (rings, chain, tats, etc.). My father has no jewelry and doesn't like it. Just be you and make it work for your uniqueness.


----------



## carpeeyon

i used to have 4 earings in each ear, hanging ones, each with something else, 2 necklaces, and a few braceletes on each wrist. 
turns out - this hippy-hipster-hoo-ha doesnt go good in the business world. surprise!
so, ya - wedding ring, and watch.


----------



## Prdrers

carpeeyon said:


> i used to have 4 earings in each ear, hanging ones, each with something else, 2 necklaces, and a few braceletes on each wrist.
> turns out - this hippy-hipster-hoo-ha doesnt go good in the business world. surprise!
> so, ya - wedding ring, and watch.


Reminds me of a wise old man who once told me, "Never get a tattoo you can't cover up if you need to."


----------



## The Thomas J

Prdrers said:


> Reminds me of a wise old man who once told me, "Never get a tattoo you can't cover up if you need to."


You spoke to my Father? He used to tell me the same thing..all the old timers told us that growing up. I guess that message was lost the past two generations judging by how so many people are covered head to toe in ink.

From me, to you.


----------



## DB040

Watch and plain as can be white gold wedding band.


----------



## dawn

Watch and wedding ring ends it for me.


----------



## Chronomies

A watch, two rings and one bracelet on my right hand. Here is one of my favourite rings. I prefer white gold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rMv

Watch and rose gold chain with the cross.


----------



## oynag

If you own it, it works.


----------



## cube2

a watch and my wedding rings does the job for me


----------



## KayGee

20 pages of responses and less than 5 pictures from people that actually do wear something other than wedding band and watch. Maybe I should start another thread that says post your jewelry and if you don't usually wear it don't respond.


----------



## omnix

KayGee said:


> 20 pages of responses and less than 5 pictures from people that actually do wear something other than wedding band and watch. Maybe I should start another thread that says post your jewelry and if you don't usually wear it don't respond.


That's actually a neat idea.

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## TimeisGold88

Paul O said:


> The other week I was watching the Formula one post race interviews and saw Lewis Hamilton wearing large diamond earrings and a gold chain so huge you could moor up a ship with it! It pained me as an English man, but I thought he looked ridiculous.
> 
> This got me thinking. Jenson Button, another F1 driver, was quoted once that a man should only wear 2 items of jewellery - a watch and a wedding ring. I must admit that this is a lot closer to my way of thinking but I'm a white 50 year old man, who was a policeman for 30 years, and so my views could be considered conservative to say the least.
> 
> Personally I wear a watch and wedding ring every day and occasionally another ring on my other hand if I'm "going out". No neckless or earrings. In addition I wear a couple of silicon armed forces charity bracelets on my non watch wrist. My wife wants me to wear one of those woven leather bracelets, and although I tried one on just thought nooooooo.
> 
> So where do you stand? Lewis hamilton looks a cool hip dude or a prat?
> 
> Paul.


I'm a woman, and I find men who wear accessories other than these: watch, bracelet, ring is confused or trying too hard. I guess it depends on who's wearing it though and in what country. Because I see a lot of the famous Korean dudes wearing a hell of a lof of bling.


----------



## KS1144

A watch and a ring is enough jewelry. 

Maybe a belt buckle? -- 

Or some spurs?


----------



## vostock82

I work in the music industry, so im able to get away with having a bit of "style" at work. I wear a 4 gauge silver ring in each ear lobe, as well as the ever present vintage watch on my left wrist. Most all my watches get the wider leather cuff style band, its just what I like. Im not against guys wearing jewelery, some look good with it. Personally, the fanciest i will get is when i add my ruby pink ring to my outfit.


----------



## pixnw

I'm with the OP, I'm pretty much a wedding ring and a watch kind of guy. I don't care what other guys choose to wear, but I'm pretty simple when it comes to such things. I do have to say I can't recall ever meeting a guy that wore a pinkie ring that I ever ended up liking though. I'm probably old fashioned, but I want to smell like a guy, no unisex fragrances for me, and look like a guy with little adornment.


----------



## Germanox

Leather woven bracelets are nice, some paracord weave are cool as well (as long it's not the toolish kid beer opener buckle). 
I see too many rolex owner (probably fske though) on instagram wearing shabalas, wonder if this is really a thing.


----------



## Germanox

Robotaz said:


> I'm straight, so watch and wedding band.


Laughed more than i should have !


----------



## Robotaz

Germanox said:


> Laughed more than i should have !


Well, if you don't know me, you may think I'm ripping people. My cousin (who my sister and I love like a big brother) is gay and he is always decked out in so much garb. To say he loves accessories is a dramatic understatement. I make fun of his accessories and tattoos and he makes fun of me for being a generic white boy.

That was really a miscellaneous ramble and should have been qualified. Wife says I have verbal diarrhea. I just say what I think and it can be quickly seen out of context.


----------



## Jallen82

I wear a watch, wedding band and a Cartier Love bracelet that matches my wife's. Fairly simple and I don't think it's too flashy


----------



## Dancing Fire




----------



## Germanox

Robotaz said:


> Well, if you don't know me, you may think I'm ripping people. My cousin (who my sister and I love like a big brother) is gay and he is always decked out in so much garb. To say he loves accessories is a dramatic understatement. I make fun of his accessories and tattoos and he makes fun of me for being a generic white boy.
> 
> That was really a miscellaneous ramble and should have been qualified. Wife says I have verbal diarrhea. I just say what I think and it can be quickly seen out of context.


It was just funny, i am not the type to make assumption on someone over a post. Just gave me a good laugh


----------



## tzwick

Watch and ring. Pretty much it.


----------



## mountbatten

Wouldn't Ben caught dead wearing anything other than a watch. Leave the rest of it to the ladies.


----------



## guccimanilla

Watch and ring. Anything more is unnecessary.


----------



## gjk5dave

watch and ring for me. a man has to get it JUST RIGHT to pull off anything else.


----------



## denmarker

gjk5dave said:


> watch and ring for me. a man has to get it JUST RIGHT to pull off anything else.


oh i saw a guy who wore a diamond booch or something on his shirt. i thought that was really a female thing, and omg, he carried it off terrific. i can never pull it off. the best i can do is with a watch and a wedding ring


----------



## Casperer

I'm clearly in the minority here, but that's my life everyday anyway. I think all of the following things are okay: watch, wedding ring, ring that is not too ostentatious or has meaning, *small *studs, bracelets, a small necklace or chain. Besides those, *some* people can wear a larger gold chain well, but they are few and far between. And someone cannot be wearing more than 2 of these (excluding watch and wedding ring) or else they begin to look "suspicious".


----------



## WreckDiver1321

I personally wear several different bracelets on my non-watch wrist, and occasionally one with my watch. Usually the bracelets are beads, braided leather, or my El Camino traveler bracelet. I also have a few made of rope and one with seashell fragments. That's only casual wear though. When it gets dressier, I usually limit it to one or maybe two bead or braided bracelets.


----------



## Kit.

I think it's a personal thing for each guy. Wear what you want, it's your life. What other people wear or don't wear doesn't bother me.


----------



## ruotherha

These are really cool 


Leiito said:


> Omega makes cool bracelets, Tod's and Bottega Veneta, too.
> View attachment 8134394
> View attachment 8134402


----------



## ruotherha

I like cufflinks but suppose they don't really count as jewellery. Not a big jewellery wearer either but I'm buying into these beaded bracelets men seem to be wearing with their watches...They are all over instagram! I came across this one, I might buy it with my initials https://ephorilondon.com/product/th...eries-natural-stone-beaded-bracelets-for-men/ What do you guys think?


----------



## drpopilopidus

Just a watch and a wedding ring for me, but I don't usually think it looks bad when other people wear more


----------



## M.Photog

Somewhere around here I have a wedding ring although i probably haven't seen it in over 20 years. I would need to ask my wife where it is. Only a watch for me.


----------



## geno2568

I read somewhere that a man is allowed one flashy accessory, whether its your watch, tie clip, cuff-links, or whatever. I think that's good advice.


----------



## JCC2065

Watch, Wedding Ring, Grandfathers Ring on other hand, Custom made Gold Bracelet, and 2 Gold Chains under my shirt (one with cross and the other hand made) I received as gifts. I will admit you have to feel comfortable in your own skin to where this much Jewelry but I appreciate nice craftsmanship and since most of my items are gifts I want to wear them.

I say to each his own, there are certain things I don't agree with or wouldn't wear but I've always been told if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## rrchmnn

Why have these become so popular?! I can't pull it off, but if you can, I say proceed with unabashed confidence. I think they look cool - I am just 180 degrees from what that is, haha.


----------



## QuackXP

I'm personally a watch and wedding ring (white gold, comfort fit) man. Some guys can get away with a bracelet and/or a necklace depending on their style and it does not look out of place. To many and it gets obnoxious. I have no issue with religious jewelry. Class, sports (pro), and other organization rings are acceptable for certain events. Earnings are right out.

What is the penalty for breaking these rules? I think you look feminine. Other than that I make no other judgement.

I do wear a lapel pin on occasion and a tie bar. But I consider those accessories and not jewelry.


----------



## carlhicks

strictly watch and wedding ring for me.


----------



## conkmwc

I agree with JB. Wedding band and a watch.


----------



## PetarN

I'm a bit conservative and think that the watches are the only jewelry that the serious man can wear. Of course, the wedding ring this too.


----------



## JRobinson

I occasionally wear a Stainless Autism Awareness bracelet but most of the time its just a watch and wedding ring.


----------



## Chilled

Watch and a Silver bracelet.


----------



## MOV

Always a watch and wedding band most days.


----------



## dmash

mpalmer said:


> A watch and a wedding ring is all wear and plan to wear...


Exact same with me. Never would want more than this.


----------



## rexon

my watch, wedding ring and sometimes bracelet is cool with me


----------



## scarabei

+1 for wedding band and a watch. Flashiness of the watch should be inversely proportional to one's age. Should be understated but give all the right social signals to those in the know. Bonus points for baller shoes. Nothing flashy, something along the lines of Crockett & Jones.

If you are Russian, Irish, or Italian, you are allowed an exception for a gold crucifix. All others excluded


----------



## tweetyfish

Wedding band and watch gets my vote. However, when my daughter grows up and goes through the jewelry making phase, I'll wear a "#1dad" bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

Where I come from any respectable man above 50 will wear a wedding ring, a (golden) watch, a seal ring, a gold bracelet and a nice gold neck chain with a pendant of your choice (either the face of ***** or a calatrava cross). Open shirt for people to see. If are oldish, you survived and you carry 10grand min in gold on you. And good honorable modest women like it.

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

teeboller said:


> Where I come from any respectable man above 50 will wear a wedding ring, a (golden) watch, a seal ring, a gold bracelet and a nice gold neck chain with a pendant of your choice (either the face of ***** or a calatrava cross). Open shirt for people to see. If are oldish, you survived and you carry 10grand min in gold on you. And good honorable modest women like it.
> 
> Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk


Where is this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller

GrouchoM said:


> Where is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Marcus Aurelius.

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

I see a few men wearing a Silver or White Gold Onyx ring on the hand opposite the wedding band that looks ok Ringo Starr comes to mind.


----------



## vishalagarwal66

If you want individual views, here is mine. Where I come from (India) it is not uncommon to see men wearing jewellery like chains ,bracelets, rings etc. Some wear subtle stuff and some wear outlandish stuff as well, but to be honest I have seen a few gents carry outlandish stuff with such panache that it doesn't look odd on them. In short if you can pull your look off all good otherwise it's a thumbs down. Personally I wear only a watch.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Well,

Unless you're a female, pirate or maybe a female pirate, earrings are a no no IMHO!
Gaudy bling gold? No thanks!
Watch, wedding band and leather bracelet once in a while is it for me.


----------



## tar6

I always try not to look too fancy so just my watch and wedding ring is just about enough for me.


----------



## Reza

Not for me

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## qcos

Male jewelry must serve a purpose... a ring represents your marriage, a watch is a functional tool, cuff links can keep your cuffs together. I do not understand much more than that. If it doesn't have a functional purpose, don't bother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

qcos said:


> Male jewelry must serve a purpose... a ring represents your marriage, a watch is a functional tool, cuff links can keep your cuffs together. I do not understand much more than that. If it doesn't have a functional purpose, don't bother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your watch is strictly a functional tool, is it a gshock or a basic Seiko diver?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## qcos

GrouchoM said:


> If your watch is strictly a functional tool, is it a gshock or a basic Seiko diver?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Every watch is a tool simply by principal, it is functional with a purpose of telling the time. While the necessity of having a $20 watch vs a $10,000 watch can certainly be disputed, a watch still serves a purpose. Of course I can tell the time on my phone too, but I still find myself checking the time on my watch very often.

I did not say that we only wear watches to tell the time, but for me, everything that I wear must serve a purpose. It just seems advantageous that if I am going to wear a watch, it is one that is stylish and makes me happy.


----------



## sokol3333

Watches or anything strictly utilitarian. Maybe a necklace at most. Anything else is too much.


----------



## ras47

Omega Speedmaster for me. Tools can indeed be stylish. I subbed a Qualo silicone band for my wedding ring. I don't like yellow gold aesthetically so a black silicone band works. Keeps the wife appeased (but not thrilled) and won't rip my finger off when I forget to remove it at the gym. It matches my Speedmaster perfectly: black ring, black face on the watch, and a black leather strap.

I wore a chain for 6 months with my late dog's license tag but took it off when I got a tattoo to immortalize her. A tiny amount of her ashes were mixed in the ink so a bit of her is with me forever. No need for the chain anymore.


----------



## ras47

The tattoo is a 4-leaf clover stylized into a dog paw. She was born on St. Patrick's Day so it seems fitting. And now that I have ink I'm a true badass.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Just my watch, aside that nothing else.


----------



## rgtan911

Watch only here and nothing else.


----------



## Blackranger3d

Everyone's boat floats differently.

Me: Watch, Wedding Band, a signet ring, chain with a simple cross. All is Titanium, I don't wear precious medals.


----------



## Scribeliever

Just the watch and sometimes a bracelet on the same wrist. Nothing else.


----------



## nam2212

Watch and a wedding ring for me. And a Fitbit on the other wrist sometimes.


----------



## nitros

Here my ring









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfish179

I was also a Cop for 20 years. I wear a watch, heavy cuban link gold necklace with a large gold and diamond crucifix, a heavy gold bracelet, large gold college ring , gold wedding ring and a 1/2 karat diamond and gold pinky ring. I like gold. What can I say?


----------



## fliqua

wedding ring, watch and sometimes some cool bracelet...


----------



## woodfecker17

I used to be in the watch only camp until fairly recently,..I'm thinking when paired up with some of these gemstone type bracelets though, they can actually compliment certain watches quite well.


----------



## Perseverence

Watches. Rings only if they mea something. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi

I've got diamonds in my teeth. When I talk I spark.


----------



## thatotherguy1

Depends on the man and his style. I do feel that rings should have some meaning to the wearer. Personally, I have a ring that I wear all the time, and that's really the only jewelry I consistently wear aside from my watch of the day. I'll occasionally throw on a leather cuff or a paracord bracelet on the other wrist, I wore a CRKT bushido necklace for a while, and I've got a class ring and a Nepalese Sterling silver ring that I'll wear on occasion. The class ring has obvious sentimental value and the Nepalese ring was a souvenir from the first time I visited a place that is very near to my heart (and no, it wasn't Nepal).
I've seen other guys pull off gobs of gold or loads of assorted and sundry jewelry, but it really isn't my style.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Watch on my left wrist, memorial bracelet (which NEVER gets taken off) for my lost buddies and a Fitbit on the right wrist.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri

I really like my wedding ring. When I purchased it, they said they would polish it free for life. They actually redo the rhodium on it. Since it's been 10 years, I had it redone about a week ago.


----------



## The Thomas J

WatchBri said:


> I really like my wedding ring. When I purchased it, they said they would polish it free for life. They actually redo the rhodium on it. Since it's been 10 years, I had it redone about a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 12179106
> 
> 
> View attachment 12179130


Sick ring bro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

Leatherman and memorial bracelet.


----------



## nitros

LexEtAnnihilato said:


> Leatherman and memorial bracelet.
> View attachment 12273930


Is that comfortable to wear? Weight?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Watch, wedding ring, bracelet, cuff links


----------



## LACPA

Aside from a watch and a wedding ring, the only other thing that I find acceptable is maybe 1 bracelet and potentially a ring on your opposite hand. Definitely not a fan of the over the top jewelry on guys thing ala '80s metal guitar players.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

nitros said:


> Is that comfortable to wear? Weight?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes it it, very comfortable. The weight is pretty much non noticable. And this thing is above all very usable. Has saved me from number of situations, and is airport safe, you can take this with you on commercial flights.

Only gripe I have is some loose clothes, and wife's long hair can get caught on the links and tool heads. And if not carefull you might scratch your car etc.

I bought this as soon at it as available, and has been on ever since. Would recommend.


----------



## Camdamonium

All I wear is my timepiece and cross necklace. Beyond that, I think it would be overkill to wear bracelets and such. Some people can pull it off, I can't


----------



## zielony

the only jewellery an needs is watch and wedding ring, thats all


----------



## DiscoZ

Not my thing. Wear watch, dogtags for personal reasons and that's it. Not even wedding ring. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwatch12

watch and a ring


----------



## watermanxxl

Why not?









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## moorery2001

Watch and wedding ring (when applicable) should be just fine.


----------



## pyddet

Watch, wedding ring, earrings, plain steel cross on a necklace, and the occasional bead/leather bracelet for me. As a teacher at a modern music college and a producer, it's pretty tame compared to most of my contemporaries.


----------



## slcbbrown

Minimalist. Watch and a ring-- wedding or school, typically, but any ring is fine.


----------



## JonB79

You do you, but keep it tasteful.


----------



## rGi

I often wear about 3 maximum, so if I'm wearing a watch and earrings I might also wear some bracelets. If not wearing earrings then maybe a necklace and watch. Not married so no rings. I would never wear earrings, necklace watch and bracelets


----------



## Tricky73

I guess it comes down to location to what?s considered in style too as a factor however I?ve always been brought up and follow the same belief that men should not wear earrings and all those bracelets I see hipsters wearing nowadays I think looks plain silly and tacky. 

For me it?s a watch and a wedding band.


----------



## correctomundo

I love my stainless steel bracelets. I also wear some larger bracelets from Omega and Yurman. 

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsr96r

I'm one of those watch, and occasionally ring, guys. Rings are not good to wear in my line of work, and I often forget to put my wedding ring on when I'm off the job. However, I never forget that I'm married.


----------



## greggm

I always come back to watch and a ring, not married so on my other hand. I've tried necklaces, other rings and bracelets, even had an earring for a minute. Just can't do more now that I'm visiting my 50's.


----------



## madlou

Personally I wear a religious 18k white gold necklace and a watch depending on what I'm doing. And hopefully a wedding ring one day!


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Watch and wedding ring are men’s basics but wear whatever make you feel good. At the end of the day it’s all that really matters.


----------



## modasf

watch and wedding band here but wouldn't mind adding another ring, bracelet, and necklace if it works with the outfit.


----------



## pascal_cl

mpalmer said:


> A watch and a wedding ring is all wear and plan to wear...


Agree


----------



## MIsparty

Typically only watch and wedding band. My father left me some of his jewelery when he passed thirty years ago (gold chain and bracelet) but those typically stay in the safe. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Typically only a watch and a ring of some short (Masonic, class ring etc). On my dominant hand (left) I do occasionally wear a cape clasp though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb

Wedding ring and watch visible. St. Micheal pendant around my neck under my shirt.


----------



## Watchology101

You’re going to find people who will give you a hard time for just about anything you wear. The only things that are pretty much universally accepted are rings with some sort of symbolic nature (wedding rings, class rings, etc.) and watches. I’ve occasionally worn bracelets and necklaces, albeit subdued ones, and even then sometimes I think it’s too much.


----------



## gogeo

I've been wanting a long chain to wear under my shirt/not visible for years but can't bring myself to do it. I wear a watch and used to wear my wedding ring when married. I'll need to revisit a chain.


----------



## LabiVila

Watch , ring, maybe beads on the other hand and a necklace


----------



## gogeo

What's the bracelet?



watermanxxl said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsoug

No problem with jewels but keep it simple.


----------



## Dahn Tay

Not what you wear but how you wear it. Easy to spot someone who isn't comfortable in their own skin.


----------



## Tom V.

I wear a watch and wedding ring. I also wear an Olympic Games ring. On my off days, I wear a silver bracelet and copper bracelet. On work days, I have my step counter on opposite wrist. I used to just wear the watch, because it was my wedding ring. (Long story). As I have grown older(I’ll be 65 this year), I’ve discovered that I like to wear some bling. I also have a diamond stud in my left ear.

Tom V.


----------



## Ruthless750

Not problem with it if you can rock it then do it


----------



## astroboi82

Outside of work (so nights / weekends) I usually always wear a Watch on my Left Wrist, a bracelet on my right (have a few styles)
and sometimes I wear a chain around me neck (depends on outfit)

But I don't wear any Gold or anything too out there as stated by the OP.


----------



## Palmettoman

Watch and a simple wedding band.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Watch and wedding band is all I ever wear.


----------



## The_Vat

Can't wear jewelry or watch if I'm in the field for work (which is most of the time although I sneak a Garmin Vivosmart HR+ since it's small and not metal) but just the wedding band and a watch.

Was wearing a Livestrong wrist band years ago (before the whole Lance Armstrong thing broke) in memory of parents who both passed from cancer).

If a guy wants to wear jewelry, go for it. You do you


----------



## BradYoung04

Just a watch for me usually and the odd ring here or there depending on the occasion. Wear whatever makes you feel confident.


----------



## TurboHarm

Watch, no rings no chains. No wife either lol


----------



## Moerdn

Watch only for me.


----------



## safwan44

Just a watch..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

A watch and a ring are as far as I would go. I see a lot of people wear nice watches and some tacky bracelet with some fake history or some bs philosophy. Kind of pisses me off.


----------



## jmas

Just a watch for me, tried wearing different types of bracelets over the years and didn’t really like it. Occasionally I’ll wear a thin gold rope chain I own.


----------



## jfslater98

I like Dive watches because I can leave them on for days/weeks at a time. I can't remember anything these days. So even if I was a jewelry guy, my feeble brain prevents anything that requires swapping out. So just a watch for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Used to be a watch and wedding-band only type of person. Things change:









We got these bracelets with infinity-loop from a dear friend after he had learned that my wife was terminally ill.
After she died, I've added one of her pink hairbands (sometimes I wear it next to the watch, though)


----------



## ganagati

Another vote for watch and a wedding ring...and even at that, I'm hesitant to count the wedding ring as jewelry. I wear it out of loyalty to my wife more so than as a fashion accessory.


----------



## Alysandir

NoSympathy said:


> A watch and a ring are as far as I would go. I see a lot of people wear nice watches and some tacky bracelet with some fake history or some bs philosophy. Kind of pisses me off.


Why?

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Louie777

Like most other guys, a watch and wedding ring for me. I don't care if other guys wear more jewelry or not.


----------



## Marly

Watch for makes great jewelry


----------



## Moerdn

Just watch for me .


----------



## huntflyer

Watch only for me. For the life of me, I don’t get wearing all the bracelets beside a really nice watch. It’s not just that I don’t like the look, it’s that it seems like the bracelets would scratch the side of the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Some baseball and football players wear jewelry on the field of play. IMO the majority of these men are divas who try too hard. Personally for myself, a wedding ring is the only other form of jewelry besides a watch that I would wear.


----------



## took

Watch, wedding ring, gold ring from my grandfather (only thing he brought with him from Ireland), bracelet for a brother killed in combat, and a gold necklace with cross.

Success is no accident. ...


----------



## CSG

I only wear a watch now. I used to wear a wedding ring but over the years it was just not comfortable having this piece of metal on my finger 24/7. Wife feels the same way. I used to wear a necklace with a religious symbol but, like the ring, I don't find it comfortable to wear. I'm hoping God will forgive me...

Like others have pointed out, the bracelet thing on the same wrist as the watch is beyond my understanding of what some consider fashionable or stylish. If I were going to wear one of those bracelets (and I admit, some are cool), it would be on my opposite wrist.

As to some of the bling the public is subjected to by some men with the peacock thing going on, no thanks. Today, I'm wearing my Speedmaster Professional on a very nice light brown Hirsch alligator strap and that handles my needs for jewelry.


----------



## Tonystix

I just wear a watch. No rings, bracelets, necklaces, or chains.


----------



## BDIC

Watch and wedding ring nowadays. That’s it. When I was younger all other sorts but lost that in my mid twenties (along with my earings). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humbucking

Watch & wedding ring. no need for any other gear.


----------



## 01coltcolt

I was always told that men that wear jewelry where more susceptible to yeast infections. Oh, never mind that was men in rompers.


----------



## sfb

I am very good with a watch, wedding ring and a necklace.


----------



## raf1919

I personally just wear watch and wedding band.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Watch only 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quixote

Diamond rings are not for men.


----------



## wis_dad

Currently just a watch and my wedding ring but I may wear a small leather cuff on my opposite wrist on occasion.

I don't mind if men wear jewelery as long as it's tasteful or suits their whole attire.


----------



## knowwears

Watch, 
Military Class Ring, 
Wedding Ring 
Signet Ring,
Metal and/or Bead Bracelet (Matching Watch Metal)


----------



## DrDubzz

watch and wedding band, I'm in the military so nothing else is really authorized, but I don't know if I would wear anything else anyway. I like non-flashy jewelry just fine but I DON'T like extra stuff hanging off me or stuff that might get in the way of normal daily activities.


----------



## AramH

just a watch for me. nothing else. and maybe a wedding ring when i get married.


----------



## imbamember

A watch and a silver made talisman


----------



## MichaelvonEnzberg

watch and weeding ring


----------



## quixote

No jewelry for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b

wedding ring and watch


----------



## dannyking

What would be some good leather wrist bands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler

I am very conservative myself as well and like to wear a watch and a ring almost exclusively, however, I also love to add some nice cufflinks and a pair of glasses.


----------



## OmegaRed

alberto.b said:


> wedding ring and watch


+1


----------



## rob_honer

I wear a 24k gold bracelet and necklace with a Buddhist amulet which my wife gave me at different times during our marriage. My wife is from Thailand and gold is an integral part of their culture, it not only shows off one's status but is an omen for good luck. Anyone that has ever been to a Thai Buddhist temple will know how important gold plays in Thai tradition and culture. Byw, I do not always wear my gold, I take it off when I am in areas that I feel uncomfortable like walking through downtown Los Angeles or Bangkok at night.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

I wear a 14k yellow gold curb chain/pendant & hand engraved signet ring. 

I think jewelry can look good on men if you keep it to a minimum or else it can be tacky.


----------



## EunosMX5

Used to wear a watch and one of those anchor bracelets but then I realized I've never been to a yacht club so it definitely wasn't for me.


----------



## StrongBad13

14k white gold wedding band and watch is all for me. Been a number of years since I wore a chain but thinking about bringing that back. 

Has anyone seen the silicone wedding bands for active people? Definitely intriguing since I take mine off at the gym, golfing, etc.


----------



## jkpa

White gold wedding band and a watch + a silver necklace my wife gave me before we even got married. I don't see that ever changing.


----------



## Coletrain182

I wear a watch and wedding ring on the left hand. Usually a small bracelet of some kind on my right hand and a 14kt Cuban chain with a diamond nugget charm that was my dads. That will never change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

Watch, wedding ring and class ring...that's it for me.


----------



## joeshoup

My grandfather was a jeweler, and he gave me some cool (but very 70s) rings and necklaces, and there's a few more things I made with my uncle in his shop after my grandfather passed. So there's 3-4 rings (mostly with sapphires, September birthstone) and a 14k gold chain of my grandfather's design that I wear from time to time. I have a nice sterling bracelet with turquoise inset that I wear from time to time as well, also a gift. It's not stuff I would ever buy, and it's not exactly in fashion where I live (urban California), but since these pieces have some personal history they feel good to wear. And it's also amusing to hang with my scruffy hipster friends wearing a few grand in gold  

Otherwise - just a watch and a wedding ring.


----------



## Joved

What I wear:
Wedding ring.
Watch.
Cuff links, when appropriate.
Chain on the pocket watch, when appropriate.
Dog tags, when appropriate.
Puka shell necklace when appropriate (that is beach; surfing and diving).


What I think others should wear: What ever floats your boat, I don't care! Just be natural and try to avoid TTH!!!


----------



## mpatton4re

Men and jewelry? Less is best. A watch, wedding band, cuff links... OK. Gaudy rings, necklaces, etc... definitely a fashion faux pas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Watch, ring, cufflinks...end of.
Can't pull off anything else 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

A nice (luxury) watch and sometimes a matching bracelet (not metal) is what I think. That's just my opinion for myself. You wear what makes you happy a screw the haters.


----------



## JDMLS430

I'm always wearing a gold chain. And a watch. That's about it


----------



## johnmichael

A nice watch and that is it! I even skip the wedding band!


----------



## King_Neptune

My stance is that we all have different likes and different tastes. For example, I like an 18K yellow gold, 125g, 13mm Cuban bracelet for my right (non-watch-wearing) wrist, but others would not be caught dead with such an item. So if you like it, you should wear it. HOWEVER, I do not want to know anything, anything at all, about your men's hidden piercing jewelry!!! Not a thing!!! Nothing!!! Not anything at all!!!


----------



## Incompass

Second the class ring and always wear some kind of bracelet on my right wrist unless working out or at the range. I really like a nice bracelet that accents the watch I’m wearing. Sport watch sport bracelet. Nice watch nice bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pastextian

Whatever floats your boat as far as I'm concerned. I don't wear anything besides a watch on one wrist and a hair tie on the other. Would maybe consider a simple ring or two.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3

Only watch and wedding band for me, but I won't condemn others for their preferences.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I don't particularly care about what others wear. I wear a watch and I have a silver bracelet on my other wrist that I have been wearing for 10 years. That is pretty much it. I used to have a white gold necklace, but it fell off somewhere in the ocean. I do not think I will ever purchase one again.


----------



## GrouchoM

Pastextian said:


> Whatever floats your boat as far as I'm concerned. I don't wear anything besides a watch on one wrist and a hair tie on the other. Would maybe consider a simple ring or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why do you have so much hair on your wrist that you need to put a hair tie on it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pastextian

GrouchoM said:


> Why do you have so much hair on your wrist that you need to put a hair tie on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've got long hair on my head lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Etennyson

Watch and a wedding ring for me. I've seen guys where some nice bracelets in the past and thought about wearing something similar. I'm a simple guy though.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Always wear my watch and my wedding ring on my left, and have for nearly 30 years &#8230; the watch even longer  .

I also wear a titanium ring from my mother on my right and have worn a (usually metal) bracelet on that side as well &#8230; as I am all about symmetry. I had a John Hardy that is worn and rather fragile that I'll be putting up soon, and replacing with this. Its's a bracelet I had made and engraved &#8230; 5 benign Maori Deities on one side and 5 malignant ones on the other. The twist represents the choices we must make daily between the two. Engraver was Andrew Biggs.

Too much jewelry? Maybe &#8230; I don't really care  .


----------



## Chronopolis

WHOA!!
Noice, mate!!
I'd totally rock that.

U have another one to sell (or donate ;-) )?
Where can I get one ?
PM me if U have info.



Pallet Spoon said:


> ...replacing with *this. Its's a bracelet *I had made and engraved &#8230; 5 benign Maori Deities on one side and 5 malignant ones on the other. The twist represents the choices we must make daily between the two. Engraver was Andrew Biggs.
> 
> Too much jewelry? Maybe &#8230; I don't really care  .


----------



## lawtaxi

I too am, well, older, and was a cop. So, pretty old school. Watch, wedding ring and one other ring on my right hand- a lapis/gold ring that my father gave me.


----------



## City74

I only wear a watch, however, I have been looking around at some of the leather bracelets from Tateossian and the like. I will probably pick one up next time I’m in the city. It won’t be something I wear everyday but occasionally


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

As a woman, it's great - until he is wearing a bigger diamond than I am.


----------



## noleblooded

To each their own, but my jewelry limit is watch+wedding ring.


----------



## paulhotte

Mediocre said:


> To each their own. I realize there are different cultures, more power to them if they choose to wear jewelry
> 
> Typically it is just a wedding ring and a watch for me. Wedding band is a simple Ti band with a slight brushed finish, none of my watches are terribly flashy either.
> 
> When I travel for work I wear a cheap small-bead chain with a loose pair of angel wings (pendant). It is nothing fancy, actually it is so worn that the chrome has worn through to the brass on much of the chain. It was given to me by my daughter, and she asked me to wear my wings when I travel. If I leave town for work, they are always under my shirt/jacket.


I think it depends on the culture in a place or society....


----------



## The Thomas J

The most I will ever do is one ring, one watch and one bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Watch and wedding ring - and just sometimes (never could get used to a ring). I love my wife very much and she understands


----------



## Artking3

Watch and wedding ring are my only jewelry I wear daily, with the occasional cuff links and tie bar when wearing a suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

Watch and wedding ring. I think it is a cultural thing. When a man wears a bracelet i always think he is a bit odd, ladies wear bracelets and more rings.

But as i say cultural.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I'll never get my ears pierced, so no ear rings, ever never. No necklaces. That leaves watches, wedding ring, yurman ring on right and bracelets, all types as long as they're cool.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I think it's a lot odd when guys wear earings.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

quixote said:


> Diamond rings are not for men.


I agree


----------



## Cravings7

I usually were leather bracelets causally. I wear necklaces with pendants as well. Beaded bracelets and watches. Bronze bracelets but no piercings. No rings except the wedding ring anf that's okay.


----------



## cinealta

For men watch and wedding band only.


----------



## mit.uhr

I own few rings which I wear from time to time. b-)


----------



## mona666

Mostly watch and wedding ring (always) On special occasions cuff links and tie bar. And sunglasses most of the time.


----------



## jkingrph

Watch and wedding band, occasionally my college class ring. If I put on a necktie, a tie bar or pin and that's it.


----------



## PANICiii

I like jewellery. I only have gold chains and watches though.
I think it's a way to express yourself. Personally, I find it hard to be too extravagant with it, just doesn't fit with me.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

Are we counting body jewelry? Because I've got so much metal in my junk Sanford & Sons have been chasing me around town in their truck....


----------



## jamesmartin11

There has to be a line drawn. I see nothing wrong with men wearing jewellries but 2 necklaces or 2 earings is a little too much.. On the other hand, a person's profession affects his dressing too...Guess that's why we have hip hop artists with lot of those hanging on their necks...


----------



## gopurdue999

Watch and wedding ring. That is all.


----------



## Royal68

Just don’t over do it. Necklace, bracelet, 3 rings max between 2 hands and a watch


----------



## jpoehler

Watch, wedding ring and necklace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jake_2m

Watch and signet ring. Not everyday with the signet ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Great post,

I am mostly wearing a gold necklace and a watch suitable for the task.

I really get the sour treatment from my "super" wife for not wearing my gold wedding band, but I am a Electrician 5 days a week and I cannot wear a metal ring while near high voltages. I only wear my resin Casio at work and my Gold necklace hidden under AR clothing.

mich


----------



## rfdavis13

I wear a watch and wedding band everyday. Sometimes a casual leather or steel bracelet. Cuff links for special events.


----------



## Watchguy08

As of this year I wear my gold chain a ring and watch.


----------



## Old_Tractor

Frankly, I don't have any problem with men wearing tasteful jewelry around a finger, a wrist, the neck. Where I draw the line is pieces of metal sticking out of someone's nose, eyebrow, tongue, chin. If they've got piercings anyplace else, I hope they spare the rest of us the sight!


----------



## ccl127

Just say no


----------



## blueoracle

For me, personally, a watch and a religious necklace is about as bling'd out as I'll ever get. Maybe a wedding band if I ever get married


----------



## francorx

Watch is the main man jewelry for me. I also wear a religious necklace that has been on my neck for decades. I never could get into wearing rings including my wedding band.


----------



## jkpa

jpoehler said:


> Watch, wedding ring and necklace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This


----------



## thetony007

this is coming from a guy that used to wear 2 gold chains, a wrist chain and couple of rings.
I'm ok with it .. but I outgrew it. I'll occasionally wear it but I don't know, the watch game is much more important now to me.


----------



## G1Ninja

I don't wear jewelry. But I do consider watches jewelry when they get really expensive. So take your pick over an expensive watch or gold / platinum bracelet. Both are jewelry to me at that point.


----------



## Catatafish

A watch and wedding ring are the only jewelry I will wear. When I see another man wearing more than that I assume they are going to eventually hit on me or try to sell me something. I'm being a bit tongue in cheek here, go easy on me.


----------



## Msiekierski

Catatafish, you sexy beast you🤣...I’d add a discreet religious necklace if that’s your thing. Otherwise, I agree...watch IS man-jewelry. Wedding band says that we were able to swindle some poor woman to say “yes”.


----------



## baraj1466

Watch and ring. That's it.


----------



## sarox42

If the watch game is strong I don't think men need any other jewelry. 

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon

Watch and wedding band.


----------



## Happy_Jake

A high quality mechanical watch and a rubber wedding band


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondancer

I have a friend, a fairly high ranking government employee, who wears more gold than Mr T.
I laugh every time I see him.


----------



## Olds64

Happy_Jake said:


> ... and a rubber wedding band


Jake that's interesting that you mention a rubber wedding band. Many of my coworkers wear rubber wedding bands because we work in electronics (mine is titanium).

FWIW, I wear my watch and wedding band as well as an Emergency Alert bracelet on my non-watch arm (lets medics know I take specific meds). Of course, that all comes off when I work with high voltage electronics though.


----------



## jooxbox

Not for me. But as others have said, a watch could probably be considered jewelry.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

3 things I'll never do: pick up dog poop, get a tattoo and get my ears pierced. Imo, diamonds are for girls, so no earrings or diamonds other wise, especially not in a men's watch. No necklace, I just can't stand something around my neck. I am down with bracelets tho, ever since the wwjd and the live strong. I love yurman pieces, rings for right hand and a bracelet, plus other colorful bead bracelets such as jade, jasper, tigereye, onyx.


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Nothing more tacky than a blinged out watch


----------



## yongsoo1982

for me, I don't see the need for additional bracelets when wearing long sleeves/cuffed shirts. However, I've begun reconsidering leather bracelets for the summer. Maybe it's just the IG influence, but wristshots aren't nearly as fun/interesting with short sleeves. I wonder how others--at least those who care--approach the summer wristis


----------



## Moondancer

yongsoo1982 said:


> for me, I don't see the need for additional bracelets when wearing long sleeves/cuffed shirts. However, I've begun reconsidering leather bracelets for the summer. Maybe it's just the IG influence, but wristshots aren't nearly as fun/interesting with short sleeves. I wonder how others--at least those who care--approach the summer wristis


I agree with you. A nice leather bracelet with a touch of silver does make wrists a lot more interesting. Leather with gold doesn't seem to work.


----------



## CaptainCustard

You pick what culture you want to identify with, and you are judged accordingly. 

For me its just a watch and cufflinks. 

I dont wear a wedding ring. My father told me when I was a small child about one of his soldiers who had jumped out of the back of an army truck and caught it on a sheet hook. The finger was de-skinned.

I dont care what other men wear or carry. Man Bag/Handbag, matching ear rings, nose ring, huge “gangsta” gold chains, gold lame jackets or whatever. If they want to look like pimps its their choice.


----------



## riff raff

A man should only buy jewelry to give to a woman. 
Watch, wedding band and a St. Christopher's medal.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Don't know who started this thread - but what does he think watches are? Yeah, they're man-jewelry. 

Rarely, I'll wear a diamond ring, and sometimes a cross necklace. But that's it...


----------



## zcat1958

I love tasteful jewelry --- on my wife. For me, it's the watch and wedding band. Occasionally to honor my father, I'll wear his pinky ring.


----------



## jefhihuabi

Watch and wedding ring. That's it. Anything else looks odd.


----------



## Fredette

cinealta said:


> For men watch and wedding band only.


I'm with this guy

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Fredette said:


> I'm with this guy
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Do you mean that the two of you are married to one another?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Fredette

GrouchoM said:


> Do you mean that the two of you are married to one another?
> 
> If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


Uh, no. No that's not what I meant 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCustard

My 10c:

I am old, and my style was influenced by late victorian grandfathers (my father was usually away on postings with the army, the last vestiges of Colonial Britain when it sent men all over the world for years at a time).

A good watch, and cufflinks. Thats it. A silver watch to silver cufflinks, gold watch to gold cufflinks. Never wear gold after 6. 

Not even a tiepin.

Cufflinks usually signifying membership so that a man may know you and your measure when he shakes your hand. Regimental cufflinks, University cufflinks, Alumni cufflinks. Gold ones with engraved initials. 

Ear rings? Are you a pirate? Nose ring? Are you an animal that needs leading to market for slaughter. Studs in your face? Shrapnel maybe?

We gave become a “look at me” world, where the looking is at the lunacy and foolishness, not the achievements.


----------



## Fredette

CaptainCustard said:


> My 10c:
> 
> I am old, and my style was influenced by late victorian grandfathers (my father was usually away on postings with the army, the last vestiges of Colonial Britain when it sent men all over the world for years at a time).
> 
> A good watch, and cufflinks. Thats it. A silver watch to silver cufflinks, gold watch to gold cufflinks. Never wear gold after 6.
> 
> Not even a tiepin.
> 
> Cufflinks usually signifying membership so that a man may know you and your measure when he shakes your hand. Regimental cufflinks, University cufflinks, Alumni cufflinks. Gold ones with engraved initials.
> 
> Ear rings? Are you a pirate? Nose ring? Are you an animal that needs leading to market for slaughter. Studs in your face? Shrapnel maybe?
> 
> We gave become a "look at me" world, where the looking is at the lunacy and foolishness, not the achievements.


Didn't know the history with the cuff links. Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

CaptainCustard said:


> We have become a "look at me" world, where the looking is at the lunacy and foolishness, not the achievements.


We always were. Look at every society, they all wear one form of ornamentation or another. Otherwise, why wear a tie? Why wear a suit when it's 90 degrees out? Why wear dress shoes?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## Atom_99

If you are making $50 million a year and your name is Lewis Hamilton, Odell, Neymar, or maybe Johnny Depp, wear whatever you want.

Otherwise stick to a watch and a wedding ring.


----------



## Atom_99

If you are making $50 million a year and your name is Lewis Hamilton, Odell, Neymar, or maybe Johnny Depp, wear whatever you want.

Otherwise stick to a watch and a wedding ring.


----------



## slickman

I keep it simple with a watch and wedding band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31

Ive been into sterling silver cuff bracelets. Looks good with my watches. I live in New Mexico and unique jewelry is plentiful.


----------



## gaurdianarc

Personally no - don’t mind a ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

My watches are the extent of my "jewelry". Could never stand necklaces and would not wear an earring. The only ring I would ever wear would be a wedding ring....but haven't made that mistake yet. Sorry married guys & gals....just had to add that! LOL


----------



## neilziesing

I have taken to wearing thumb rings,...because I'm a maverick....;-)

A friend of mine who goes by @cutofjib in Instagram makes rings out of coins and medals.

I had him make a ring for me out of a 2 Deutschmark coin I brought back from when I lived in Germany. He also made a ring for me out of one of my Army Good Conduct medals. Not the one with my name engraved on it, but the one they give you for display which is not engraved.

He does amazing work, so check him out.


----------



## Unc Sam

Sounds like a millennial affliction. Most of them seem to want lots of attention.


----------



## adam_svt

to each their own but I don't like anything gaudy. watch and a wedding ring, MAYBE a necklace if its subtle.


----------



## Redleader

I am from the UK where wedding rings for men are a fairly recent fashion (1970’s became common) so they are not traditional or required and in fact our wedding ceremonies wording has had to be changed to optionally include rings rather than the ring. My wife was happy as I had more to spend on her rings!

As I don’t like to have anything on my fingers and don’t think much of any other male jewellery (not my style at all), it is watches only for me. Dare I say it? But there is also a social stigma associated with male jewellery in European countries - it’s not considered in some circles to be very classy. Hope that old fashioned view does not offend anyone.


----------



## Redleader

.


----------



## seabass23

I always wear a watch and my wedding ring.


----------



## watch1440

My daily watch and sometimes a special man trinity ring (the wedding ring went when she left ;-) )


----------



## sabot03196

Watch and wedding ring for me and occasionally a Haida art style Raven pendant on a silver chain under my shirt.


----------



## morsegist

I think watch only for me. I wear no jewelry of any sort. I don't even wear a hat!


----------



## nudie

I do wear some bracelet/bangle along with my watch 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## psifox

For me I think a watch, wedding ring and a bracelet is suitable. 

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## bradbaldwinfitness

Love diamonds but a lot of the guys here can’t pull it off lol. If you’re in shape it looks good. If you’re not, keep it more conservative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverixk

I wear a watch , wedding ring and a chain ( approx 100grams ) 

But i'm indian, I like my gold. 

I used to wear a fk off 40 gram ring on my middle finger.


----------



## texwatch

Other than a wedding ring, I can't get myself to wear any jewelry other than a high watch. I have fare skin and gold doesn't look good on me. Silver or white gold would look the best but I just can get pass having something hanging on me that doesn't have purpose. I might be able to consider a leather braclet but it wouldn't last long on me.


----------



## RoyceLjung

Jewelry can be nice for certain occasions. I think rings are a nice complement to an outfit, especially if it is matching the watch bracelet and belt buckle. It adds to the style in general, in my opinion. Too much jewelry, though, is not something I am very fond of. Gold rings on pinkies is a warning sign to me lol.


----------



## cowboyjack

Watches only please. Though in cowboy life we also have belt buckles...


----------



## JD10

Watch and wedding ring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo

Watches and... sunglasses. 
I love nice sunglasses and have a small collection of them.
I used to wear a titanium magnetic bracelet on my left wrist (watch on my right) but stopped years ago.


----------



## JD10

I’ve changed my mind. I’m getting a gold necklace and a pinky ring to finish my summer look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares

Watch and necklace depending on occasion.


----------



## Ginseng108

Watch, wedding ring, simple silver cuff bracelet on the opposite hand. Can't stand having things around my neck so no necklaces.


----------



## 5.39×10^−44 s

I own a diamond/gem manufacturing company that's got a jewelry subsidiary. I ironically don't wear any jewelry myself (other than watches and cufflinks), but I do have a lot of anecdotal experience via my clients. To be fair most of them are higher net people, but still, data is data. Overall, the men's jewelry market has increased dramatically in all categories. More men are wearing necklaces and bracelets. Sometimes earrings. Obviously, there's a whole hip-hip urban culture of specific types of chains and encrusted pendants, but a vast majority of those are fake. I love when someone tries to argue with me that some random dude (or even a rapper who's worth ~$5M) has a "real" 6ct fancy vivid blue diamond on their ring. Sure Men do tend to get more "real" jewelry on average. Women will go for volume and buy all sorts of cheap fashionable pieces for $10-$100. Men tend to save up and buy a few nicer items in the $500-$1,000 range (average population in the US). Different nations and cultures have different feelings toward jewelry.


----------



## Philbo24

I wear watch on left wrist and a couple of leather/rubber bracelets on right. I like the look.


----------



## neilwatch

A nice watch and a wedding ring.


----------



## Tony A.H

i make and wear my own Jewelry (one of my Hobbies).
many years ago. i used to use yellow gold when it was cheap ( 1 the Oz was about $280 ) . now i mainly use Sterling Silver i'm not into: Chains, Rings, Earrings.. i only make silver bracelets and semi-precious stone/ bead bracelets. wear'em together on my right wrist and the Watch alone on the left .


----------



## neilwatch

Philbo24 said:


> I wear watch on left wrist and a couple of leather/rubber bracelets on right. I like the look.
> View attachment 15355596


Those look nice.


----------



## JD10

JD10 said:


> I've changed my mind. I'm getting a gold necklace and a pinky ring to finish my summer look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JD10 said:


> I've changed my mind. I'm getting a gold necklace and a pinky ring to finish my summer look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Boom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_honer

My wife is a Thai Buddhist and in the Thai culture gold is an omen of good luck and a big part of their culture starting from a very early age. My wife gave me a Buddhist amulet so I wear it with 24k gold necklace and I also have 24k gold braclet.


----------



## Pongster

Wedding band and watch.

Cuff links and bracelet (if gifted by the wife).

Maybe a college ring if in a homecoming. For chinese new year i would wear a gold dragon ring.


----------



## hrant

Watch and wedding band are acceptable in my book. A gold chain like the dudes on the Greek islands, is OK too.


----------



## Sam K

I personally believe that people can wear whatever the hell they want, and that wearing jewelry the size of a small SUV will make you look like a 6 inch ******* trying to pass a 18 inch turd. 

If that's what you're going for, more power to ya. Boring world if we were all the same.


----------



## tx6309

A watch is just jewelry, a bracelet with a dial - pretty much superfluous since you have your phone.


----------



## brianinCA

Wear whatever you like and makes you feel good. Personally I wear a watch only, but I have worn a gold necklace in the past. My test is if I feel self conscious about wearing it, then I probably shouldn't be wearing it.


----------



## tmvle5m

watch and bracelet


----------



## Danzou

Watch definitely, but on the other wrist I wear a thick chain bracelet sometimes (I wear a huge diver watch, so the bracelet will balance that if I am wearing a t-shirt)

I am a fan of necklaces too, with pendants. Men have few ways to accessorize with jewelry, even a simple chain tucked in the shirt works. 

Though, if I am wearing formal attire or business attire, I can't really show off much in the way of bracelets or necklaces since they'll be obscured by the shirt sleeves and collar/tie, then I go without. 

I understand the conservative way of thinking, and I understand not going outlandish with it like you're a celebrity when you aren't, but I say if you wanna deck out in bling then go for it. Just don't wear the real stuff in alleyways haha.


----------



## kritameth

I've never told anyone this, I reckon it's sort of a guilty pleasure, but since I really do consider WUS family... I've never been one for any more jewelry than watches and a marriage ring, but if one day I have money burning a hole in my shirt pocket I'm seriously going to give thick Cuban link chain and this look a try.


----------



## Herb53

For years I felt a man should only wear a watch, wedding band, and perhaps a class ring. Then, after I'd turned 60, saw an antique silver 18" figaro chain and began wearing that 24/7, then inherited a Native American cuff and wore that for about a year, also 24/7. Since Covid, am back to just my watch.


----------



## Z0Tex

Like others before me in this thread: a watch and my wedding ring are all I want/need.


----------



## capitalEU

Watch, wedding ring, and cufflinks.


----------



## CSG

I wear a wristwatch. Done.


----------



## Stevies

I wear a watch and a 3mm gold chain inside my shirt and that’s where my wedding ring resides. I don’t like it on my finger. I also wear a religious memento on the same Chain. The only item that is visible is the watch... unless I pretend it’s the 70’s and unbutton my shirt to my Belly button


----------



## FedoraFuego

It's definitely generational. 
Depending on where I'm headed, I'll wear a watch, bracelets and a chain.

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

FedoraFuego said:


> It's definitely generational.
> Depending on where I'm headed, I'll wear a watch, bracelets and a chain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


So that's a photo of you in the avatar?


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Watch wedding ring and maybe a chain. Not into other rings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FedoraFuego

CSG said:


> So that's a photo of you in the avatar?


It is!

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## urolex

LAWatchGuy20 said:


> Watch wedding ring and maybe a chain. Not into other rings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100%

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

I am quite the contrast to many of you. I wear a watch, necklace, bracelet (sometimes two) and earrings. I am probably younger than most members here. Now if you think I am mad, you should meet a guy I know who wears diamonds, multiple chains, and a Rolex DateJust to work. I'm not even sure what other watches he owns.


----------



## kboyle

Watch, wedding ring, cufflinks, maybe a necklace


----------



## Rammus

Watch and wedding ring for me


----------



## Lot42

A wedding band and watch.....standard


----------



## watchyourself

I'm in between watch only to straight up Johnny Depp status depending on my mood and where I am going. (recently got into pinky rings in my old age) I wouldn't care if someone was wearing a 55mm Diver but it would send a phantom pain in my own wrist looking at it.


----------



## OrionBets

Mechanical watch and wedding band only.


----------



## th6252

Add me to the list of watch and wedding ring only.


----------



## Tony A.H

of course.
i love Jewelry .in fact i design and make my own (one of my Hobbies). starting from Sculpturing the piece out of Wax or Plastic, invest in a mold, cast, divest, finish , and polish.
here's what i'm wearing right now . on the right wrist



on the left


from top . i have 
Tahitian Pearl with White gold spacers. 
a Sterling Silver Bracelet. and 
a double wrap semi precious stone, Labradorite , and Yellow gold spacers.


----------



## jb.watching

All for it. Like anything else on the fashion or style front, some people will just look natural while others just plain stupid or trying to hard.


----------



## outlaw468

I am a watch and wedding ring only guy although I sometimes leave my wedding ring at home because of my profession.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Watch, wedding band, ruby in white gold on my other hand which was a gift from my dad.


----------



## maximumkuo

I love the way Roman men wear jewelry, usually a signet ring, modest watch, bracelet, and necklace. Nothing flashy. I do the same- except minus the necklace and two small hoop earrings instead, which I only started recently wearing again. The 90s are back!


----------



## CSG

Tony A.H said:


> of course.
> i love Jewelry .in fact i design and make my own (one of my Hobbies). starting from Sculpturing the piece out of Wax or Plastic, invest in a mold, cast, divest, finish , and polish.
> here's what i'm wearing right now . on the right wrist
> 
> 
> 
> on the left
> 
> 
> from top . i have
> Tahitian Pearl with White gold spacers.
> a Sterling Silver Bracelet. and
> a double wrap semi precious stone, Labradorite , and Yellow gold spacers.


I'll bet the chicks dig you...


----------



## Tony A.H

CSG said:


> I'll bet the chicks dig you...


. yeah i had made my Ex-es happy by making them custom Jewelery . but i'm glad the Lady who i've been with for 10 years supports my hobbies and loves what i do.


----------



## Rafa ZC

Paul O said:


> The other week I was watching the Formula one post race interviews and saw Lewis Hamilton wearing large diamond earrings and a gold chain so huge you could moor up a ship with it! It pained me as an English man, but I thought he looked ridiculous.
> 
> This got me thinking. Jenson Button, another F1 driver, was quoted once that a man should only wear 2 items of jewellery - a watch and a wedding ring. I must admit that this is a lot closer to my way of thinking but I'm a white 50 year old man, who was a policeman for 30 years, and so my views could be considered conservative to say the least.
> 
> Personally I wear a watch and wedding ring every day and occasionally another ring on my other hand if I'm "going out". No neckless or earrings. In addition I wear a couple of silicon armed forces charity bracelets on my non watch wrist. My wife wants me to wear one of those woven leather bracelets, and although I tried one on just thought nooooooo.
> 
> So where do you stand? Lewis hamilton looks a cool hip dude or a prat?
> 
> Paul.


I wear a bracelet and watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

Watch and silicone wedding band.

I have two holes in my left earlobe, but haven't worn earrings in 30 years.


----------



## Rafa ZC

ugawino said:


> Watch and silicone wedding band.
> 
> I have two holes in my left earlobe, but haven't worn earrings in 30 years.


thought after some years they just get closed?


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah. came across some photos of Lewis Hamilton wearing heavy Necklaces(s). mainly Cuban Link chains. this style was dead for a while , but it's made a huge comeback in the last few years. . not my style. i'd imagine those heavy chains are hard to carry around the neck for more than a few minutes !. but if people like'em. more power to them.
on a side note. i like his taste in some watches.


----------



## TobusRex

I own a few rings, but I never wear jewelry.


----------



## ugawino

Tony A.H said:


> yeah. came across some photos of Lewis Hamilton wearing heavy Necklaces(s). mainly Cuban Link chains. this style was dead for a while , but it's made a huge comeback in the last few years. . not my style. i'd imagine those heavy chains are hard to carry around the neck for more than a few minutes !. but if people like'em. more power to them.
> on a side note. i like his taste in some watches.


IWC is one of the more prominent sponsors of the Mercedes Formula One team. Not sure if he truly loves their watches or if he's just contractually obligated to wear them.

(Guess we'll find out once he retires.)


----------



## ugawino

Rafa ZC said:


> thought after some years they just get closed?


Every once in a blue moon I'll stick a hoop in for a few minutes just to keep the hole open.

Never know when I'll have a midlife crisis or have a need to alter my identity. 😁


----------



## Rafa ZC

ha h a ha


----------



## Mr.V1984

Wedding ring, watch and the occasional bracelet.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Watch and wedding band only. Plain wedding band also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Professional

Watch and wedding band only 90% of the time. I have a couple leather wrist cuffs of various sizes and shapes that I wear when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

wedding ring, a ruby ring my dad gave me, one of my Tudors...

...cuff links and tie bar and you’re good


----------



## Cart3rlfc

I'd only ever wear a watch and wedding band personally.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

Watch only for me. I haven't worn my wedding ring in years (neither does my wife) as we both decided we didn't like rings on our fingers at all. When I see men with bracelets, earrings, chains (necklaces), tats, or piercings, I know it's a man who doesn't think for himself but rather is a man following fashion (which becomes outdated as soon as the manufacturers decide (usually yearly). Tats are the worst because you can't simply take them off. Everyone I know who is older and got tats when younger regrets their youthful indiscretions. Most people are followers and do what the crowd does. More's the pity.


----------



## SinCity

Watch for sure and rarely (handful of times a year really) a single small ring in blue lapis or black onyx and/or a single, discrete, silver or beaded Tiger's eye bracelet. Nothing gaudy or large, but if it's tastefully done, nothing wrong with it. Guys are too worried about appearing feminine if they wear anything but a watch and wedding ring, but worrying about what other people think is a feminine trait in my opinion. Unless you look like a pirate or rapper, nobody notices or cares and if you're comfortable being a pirate or rapper, wear what you like!


----------



## JLittle

Cart3rlfc said:


> I'd only ever wear a watch and wedding band personally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


That's been my thoughts on the subject for 25 years or so. I used to wear a silver necklace with a pendant and a 2nd ring on my other ring finger in my early 20s.


----------



## GrouchoM

CSG said:


> When I see men with bracelets, earrings, chains (necklaces), tats, or piercings, I know it's a man who doesn't think for himself but rather is a man following fashion (which becomes outdated as soon as the manufacturers decide (usually yearly).


Odd. I liked wearing a gold bracelet and a gold necklace BUT stopped due to it not fitting in with the society in within these days.


----------



## CSG

So you're following the trend with the group you're in. That's really the point of my earlier comment - walk your own path.


----------



## GrouchoM

CSG said:


> So you're following the trend with the group you're in. That's really the point of my earlier comment - walk your own path.


I get lost too easily.... and prefer others (like you) don't make false assumptions about me based on my fashion(less) choices.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Every person who wears a watch is wearing a piece of jewellery by another name.


----------



## CSG

Well, it's a discussion forum and the topic asks the question I answered. It's OK if you don't like my opinion, I can handle it.


----------



## Danzou

I subscribe to a lot of mens fashion channels and they're almost always in agreement on jewelry as accessories, which is basically wear what you want, but in moderation. I'm sure the rappers and celebs can do what they want, but they aren't really indicative of fashion from what I read and watch. Some people follow their style and that's cool. Most tone it down, that's also cool. I know people who don't wear anything other than a watch and ring because that's pretty much the most convenient. 

But there's nothing really fashion oriented about some pieces, like beaded bracelets or jade necklaces...those are cultural and it's a part of the wearer's life no matter what their fashion style is.


----------



## Anbelievable

I think we should just wear whatever we want, as long as we can afford it and it is feasible- i.e. appropriate for work or neighbourhood environment


----------



## Bswcollection

Honestly its all personal preference. I think all a man truly NEEDS is a nice timepiece and a ring (if married or not) and anything else after that is all personal preference and self expression.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSB79

Robotaz said:


> I'm straight, so watch and wedding band.


THIS!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Robotaz said:


> I'm straight, so watch and wedding band.


I'm straight, and I have a watch, a wedding band, a silver bracelet, and a ruby in a white gold setting.


----------



## stbob




----------



## Foxgal

My husband wears two silver bracelets 24/7 - a John Hardy Bali-weave and a snake chain - and they look great on him.


----------



## Towr

Watch, gold chain neckless about 5mm 22in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares

I just prefer watch and wedding ring


----------



## tommy_boy

Wedding band only, for which I spent far less dough than many of my watches. Never worn more than a ring and a watch since college, when I think I had a ring, a watch, and a leather-and-bead bracelet.


----------



## ichdien

Towr said:


> Watch, gold chain neckless about 5mm 22in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given your birth defect, how do you wear that gold chain? ?


----------



## fish70

A crown and a tongue stud for me! On a serious note, I wear a wristwatch every day unless my CRS hits me before I leave for work so I wear jewelry (almost all of them have jewels inside) every day.


----------



## Towr

ichdien said:


> Given your birth defect, how do you wear that gold chain?


Oh I see what I did there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boci202A

Been married for 25 years, never even wore wedding ring. Watches only.


----------



## ekeyte

I'd love to wear a gold chain around my neck Sopranos style. But I don't wear tracksuits so it wouldn't be convincing. 🤣


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

Watch and a ring. 

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## jamnesiac34

Do your own thing. I've seen men rocking jewelry and it looks fine.


----------



## NatiLad79

Subtlety is the key. Just a watch and a ring


----------



## rgee2

I wear a wedding ring, watch daily. Sometimes I'll wear necklace & class ring


----------



## NatsuDragneel

For years it has been that guys only really wore a watch and a wedding band. It is nice that now we have some choices. You can wear a lot of jewelry or a little. I'm all for everyone doing what helps them enjoy life the most. I believe we are starting a phase where men can finally wear jewelry so some guys go nuts with this new freedom. But there so many choices now, leather jewelry, beads, gold, silver, steel, titanium. So it is cool to have so many choices. Plus a lot of the stuff goes well with watches.


----------



## Danzou

NatsuDragneel said:


> For years it has been that guys only really wore a watch and a wedding band. It is nice that now we have some choices. You can wear a lot of jewelry or a little. I'm all for everyone doing what helps them enjoy life the most. I believe we are starting a phase where men can finally wear jewelry so some guys go nuts with this new freedom. But there so many choices now, leather jewelry, beads, gold, silver, steel, titanium. So it is cool to have so many choices. Plus a lot of the stuff goes well with watches.


I think in other cultures, it's more common to see men wearing jewelry. Mostly in the form of necklaces and pendants, bracelets made of beads, stones or leather. Asian cultures wear jade, and that includes the men. It is kind of cool to match them with the watches too, I agree.


----------



## MAT4150

A subtle signet ring can work with the right outfit.


----------



## ugawino

Watch and (silicone) wedding band is all I wear. I don't own any bracelets or necklaces.

Now back in the 80s, I had my left ear double pierced. I still kind of like that look, but I also know it would come across as pretty desperate and be frowned upon in my current profession.


----------



## Timepeacekeeper

Nice watch, classy barrel bracelet on the opposite wrist and my wedding ring is good to go for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fchen

is this too much?


----------



## sabre252

Watch and wedding band. That's it. Everything else feels weird. I'm sure it's just deeply engrained habit.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

Watch, a very small pendant of a clothing company I want to start logo, and a skull ring. Obviously a casual day today. I try to wear the necklace and pendant as often as possible. My kids had it made somewhere and gifted it for Father's Day.

The skull ring is cheap and doesn't fit right. My wife hates it, but it's one of the only things I remember about my dad. It wasn't this one. I wouldn't even know it if I seen it again, but I still have always kept one.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex

Watch and wedding ring for me only.


----------



## AndyT

Watch only. I used to wear a bracelet but didn't like how it felt. Same with a family ring. It would itch my finger so off it went.


----------



## Tony A.H

sabre252 said:


> Watch and wedding band. That's it. Everything else feels weird. I'm sure it's just deeply engrained habit.


if it feels weird. it's not for you.
yet. there's nothing wrong with wearing jewelry that you Like/Enjoy and you're comfortable with.


----------



## VoyTirando

Um&#8230;. What is a watch if not jewelry? It's socially acceptable jewelry at least in the Western world where I've lived. It's a shame we don't embrace jewelry more openly.

I wear a watch, a wedding ring, usually some kind of homemade bracelet my child made, tiny steel hoops in my ears, and quite a few tattoos. And I wear a nice suit, tie and shoes to work.

If you're into watches that aren't smart watches or a basic Casio or fitness tracker, you're wearing jewelry. Don't lie to yourself; embrace that you like jewelry just a little bit. It's good for you.


----------



## zchauvin

Gold wedding ring and watch. Plain and simple, no need for all the “bling”.


----------



## Casio_mechs

Watch, 3 piercings in my ear and want to get a Cuban link chain this year.

Ultimately wear what ever you want. My life choices aren’t lived by you and vice Verdana.


----------



## catspispenguins

Need a 308 and moustache.

Masculinity has become toxic. Used to be that men had more flair.


----------



## fransiscus

I only use watch. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sfaxtis

Watches are sort of like man-jewellery anyway


----------



## watchRus

sfaxtis said:


> Watches are sort of like man-jewellery anyway


Jewelry has no function other than being a jewelry.


----------



## sfaxtis

watchRus said:


> Jewelry has no function other than being a jewelry.


Most watches dont really have a needed function nowadays also


----------



## rr82

Paul O said:


> The other week I was watching the Formula one post race interviews and saw Lewis Hamilton wearing large diamond earrings and a gold chain so huge you could moor up a ship with it! It pained me as an English man, but I thought he looked ridiculous.
> 
> This got me thinking. Jenson Button, another F1 driver, was quoted once that a man should only wear 2 items of jewellery - a watch and a wedding ring. I must admit that this is a lot closer to my way of thinking but I'm a white 50 year old man, who was a policeman for 30 years, and so my views could be considered conservative to say the least.
> 
> Personally I wear a watch and wedding ring every day and occasionally another ring on my other hand if I'm "going out". No neckless or earrings. In addition I wear a couple of silicon armed forces charity bracelets on my non watch wrist. My wife wants me to wear one of those woven leather bracelets, and although I tried one on just thought nooooooo.
> 
> So where do you stand? Lewis hamilton looks a cool hip dude or a prat?
> 
> Paul.


I believe some folks look good wearing some jewelry. But I'm in the same stance as you, I think a watch and a wedding ring are plenty. If you are not married, a thin necklace or a ring is alright.


----------



## Pj66

I myself am a watch and a ring guy but if others like to bling themselves I don’t really care at all but to me it doesn’t look right. I mean, look at Mr. T.


----------



## Seabee1

I think that whatever someone wants to wear is perfectly alright. Huge, HUGE fan of letting other people do themselves. Choosing to not wear much/any jewelry is equally fine. But the fear-of-not-being-seen-as-manly hangs over this discussion like smoke in a hookah bar.


----------



## MJM

If you want to wear a bracelet and nipple tassels have at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grasshopperglock

All my jewelry consists of a silver and gold James Avery Celtic cross on a thick James Avery rope chain. Shorter chain so if I'm bent over working on the car. It doesn't snag anything. Other then that, no bling per say.


----------



## momo73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchRus

momo73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Doesn't the thread and similar leather charms get dirty and start to produce a foul smell? I have always wondered about this when seeing individuals wearing close to a dozen of various leather/thread charms on their wrist. I assume you never take it off when taking a shower, etc?


----------



## momo73

Yes, I never take it off, it is not leather 

It doesn’t smell, it is ok.


----------



## vmgotit

Watch and soon a wedding band. Vance.


----------



## maubach

Saw a video that shows how dangerous rings are to wear, can get your finger ripped off in a second. Beware gentlemen....


----------



## BerutoSenpai

I really do not care on how ANYONE wants to wear and how they wear it. Whatever they wanna do that doesn’t affect me I let them be.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Robotaz said:


> lol, talk about issues coming out.


Well you were the one who mentioned "I'm straight". So does it mean if you're wearing any other jewelry other than a watch and/or wedding ring then you're gay or **** or the likes?


----------



## Robotaz

BerutoSenpai said:


> Well you were the one who mentioned "I'm straight". So does it mean if you're wearing any other jewelry other than a watch and/or wedding ring then you're gay or **** or the likes?


It's just a joke to rub the bracelet guys. I have a gay family member who is the king of accessorizing. Seeing that years old comment, I'm surprised more SJWs haven't attacked me for it.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Robotaz said:


> It's just a joke to rub the bracelet guys. I have a gay family member who is the king of accessorizing. Seeing that years old comment, I'm surprised more SJWs haven't attacked me for it.


No offense taken. It's 2021 oh times have changed. These social issues are now widely accepted whether we like it or not.


----------



## Robotaz

BerutoSenpai said:


> No offense taken. It's 2021 oh times have changed. These social issues are now widely accepted whether we like it or not.


Just to clarify, I have no problem with what people choose to do. My cousin has been by far the most loving and trustworthy relative outside my immediate family and he's treated like his little brother my whole life. I am very blunt and say way worse to him and we laugh. He makes fun of me.

I grew up in the south, but now live in the mountain west and my town is like 99.5% white. I'm white. I cannot say certain things to white people about racial issues that are common between races in the south because people here know race issues by media and stereotypes instead of living it. Saying anything here is racist unless it's over the top, ingratiating BS.

It's the same with both issues. If you live it, you have to watch what you say to those who don't, and because of that, I'm going to edit the comment to be appropriate for the times we're living in.

I hung out with mainly men as a child: farmers, steel workers, loggers, etc. I think it affected the way I expect to be teased, and tease in return. I try to modulate it. I do try.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Robotaz said:


> Just to clarify, I have no problem with what people choose to do. My cousin has been by far the most loving and trustworthy relative outside my immediate family and he's treated like his little brother my whole life. I am very blunt and say way worse to him and we laugh. He makes fun of me.
> 
> I grew up in the south, but now live in the mountain west and my town is like 99.5% white. I'm white. I cannot say certain things to white people about racial issues that are common between races in the south because people here know race issues by media and stereotypes instead of living it. Saying anything here is racist unless it's over the top, ingratiating BS.
> 
> It's the same with both issues. If you live it, you have to watch what you say to those who don't, and because of that, I'm going to edit the comment to be appropriate for the times we're living in.
> 
> I hung out with mainly men as a child: farmers, steel workers, loggers, etc. I think it affected the way I expect to be teased, and tease in return. I try to modulate it. I do try.


I also grew up like you. And if it wasn't for my wife who explained to me about sensitivity on certain issues, who knows what terrible things I'd be spewing for the sake of machismo. Glad that some people can change for the better. Now, let's wear those 50mm Invictas without fear of prejudice ?


----------



## sylt

Nowadays a watch is more of a jewellery than a tool.


----------



## dan360

necklace/chain(s), ring(s), bracelet(s), sometimes. plus the watch. All in how you do it.


----------



## urtu

I only go around with my watch and a necklace my wife got me, that’s mine. I don’t think I am one to wear a lot of jewelry.


----------



## Tony A.H

i had probably said it before.
There's no Rules.
No protocol.
No right or wrong.
we're not at the G7 Summit.
*the only rule that applies is: to wear what YOU like*.

on the right.



on the left.


----------



## wsstewart

I have never been one to wear any jewelry but to each his own. I consider my watches the only jewelry I need! lol


----------



## Fletchlives87

Just a watch and I guess sunglasses for me. Do they count? I don’t like bling and am not sure if I even want steel band. Lol but I’m keen to give it a go if I find the right watch.


----------



## discerningtime

It depends on the occasion. I’ll usually wear a watch, wedding ring, and class ring. Haven’t upped my bracelet game yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Tried several leather bracelets in the past (when not at work), but never warmed to them.

Right now I'm on beach vacations and got this










And this for my 10yo daughter










Probably it will come off when I get back home. Usually just wear a watch


----------



## GrouchoM

AAMC said:


> Tried several leather bracelets in the past (when not at work), but never warmed to them.
> 
> Right now I'm on beach vacations and got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my 10yo daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it will come off when I get back home. Usually just wear a watch


I like your bracelet!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

GrouchoM said:


> I like your bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thanks









Instinct Marina Bracelet, stones, 2 colours


Bracelet in vintage-effect stainless steel




www.nomination.com





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JonInAtl

Usually just a watch, my wedding band, and a ring I inherited from my grandfather.


----------



## retailrolexblues

as long as the jewelry is genuine precious metal or stone(s) then it's fine as long as styled thoughtfully


----------



## Seabee1

retailrolexblues said:


> as long as the jewelry is genuine precious metal or stone(s) then it's fine as long as styled thoughtfully


Why does it have to be precious metal or genuine stones? Can't it be costume jewelry? And who gets to decide if it's "styled thoughtfully"?


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Ear rings...


----------



## retailrolexblues

Seabee1 said:


> Why does it have to be precious metal or genuine stones? Can't it be costume jewelry? And who gets to decide if it's "styled thoughtfully"?


these expressions are my opinions...which the OP elicits.

whether jewelry is "styled thoughtfully" is obviously subjective just like most of the opinions about watches we are discussing here.

if one wants to wear a dozen plated gold chains that is their prerogative


----------



## Seabee1

retailrolexblues said:


> as long as the jewelry is genuine precious metal or stone(s) then it's fine as long as styled thoughtfully





retailrolexblues said:


> these expressions are my opinions...which the OP elicits.
> 
> whether jewelry is "styled thoughtfully" is obviously subjective just like most of the opinions about watches we are discussing here.
> 
> if one wants to wear a dozen plated gold chains that is their prerogative


It didn't come across as an opinion but as a maxim, which is why I asked


----------



## jg3456

watch, cufflinks, weddingband only in my book~no offense
happy Sunday


----------



## 03hemi

Watch and a Cross around the neck, silver.
I hate gold anything.


----------



## distinguish1906

A watch and a wedding band. That’s all folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topslop1

A watch is about all I go for - I'm not big on anything else.. luckily the watch is a tool for me as well!


----------



## WatchMe86

It's a culture thing. Personally, I think wearing gaudy jewelry is tacky. I find it more interesting knowing that someone could afford it but chooses not to indulge.


----------



## Seabee1

WatchMe86 said:


> It's a culture thing. Personally, I think wearing gaudy jewelry is tacky. I find it more interesting knowing that someone could afford it but chooses not to indulge.


If someone can afford it but chooses not to indulge, how then would you know that they could afford it but chooses not to indulge?


----------



## Yolly111

0 jewels for me, i do not even wear my wedding band!

A beautiful watch is all I need...


----------



## Mattthefish

I have a large collection from good art hlywd and a few pairs of JMM sunglasses which satisfies my jewelry itch.


----------



## SixtyLion

I think it is personal choice, and there are no strict rules. I would say that some professional settings might interfere with it but besides that one can wear pretty much anything.
I like less is more approach, and wear very few things and they more of the mementos than jewelry. My watch is on my left, on my right wrist I wear an elastic hair band, it belonged to my girlfriend, who lost her battle to cancer. Lastly, I wear dog tags, I did competitive archery in college and participated in charity event that introduced archery to veterans. I met remarkable people that day, all volunteers received special dog tags and I have been wearing them ever since.
One mens jewelry trend however makes me cringe, when guys wear a nice watch sandwiched between multiple bracelets, I think it damages the watch.


----------



## JSB79

Men should not wear jewelry aside from a watch and a wedding ring. Possible exception for a signet ring or class ring but anything else looks absurd.


----------



## GrouchoM

JSB79 said:


> Men should not wear jewelry aside from a watch and a wedding ring. Possible exception for a signet ring or class ring but anything else looks absurd.


Why does a signet or class ring get a pass (must it be their family's crest?, must it be his school?), but other rings and jewelry verboten? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

GrouchoM said:


> Why does a signet or class ring get a pass (must it be their family's crest?, must it be his school?), but other rings and jewelry verboten?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Because completely arbitrary and ridiculous jewelry rules are tight!


----------



## JSB79

GrouchoM said:


> Why does a signet or class ring get a pass (must it be their family's crest?, must it be his school?), but other rings and jewelry verboten?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Why would anyone be wearing a class ring from a school they didn't attend?


----------



## TempusHertz

JSB79 said:


> Why would anyone be wearing a class ring from a school they didn't attend?


Because he cares more about what other people think than about honesty.

Getting back to the original question, most of the time it's wedding ring and watch for me, but I do live in the southwest...


----------



## Tony A.H

JSB79 said:


> *Men should not wear jewelry* aside from a watch and a wedding ring. Possible exception for a signet ring or class ring but anything else looks absurd.


huh ??!!.
*" Men should not wear jewelry *" !. says who ?.


----------



## Tony A.H

Mattthefish said:


> I have a large collection from good art hlywd and a few pairs of JMM sunglasses which satisfies my jewelry itch.


Good art Hlywd makes Awesome Jewelry.


----------



## Seabee1

Tony A.H said:


> huh ??!!.
> *" Men should not wear jewelry *" !. says who ?.


Don't worry about it, people like that live in very small, restricted little boxes and only stick their head out to yell at people doing/wearing/saying things they don't approve of. Then they pull their tiny little head back inside their box until another normal person walks by....


----------



## GrouchoM

Tony A.H said:


> huh ??!!.
> *" Men should not wear jewelry *" !. says who ?.


A man shouldn't care if another man wears jewelry or not. Judge a man on his actions not his style choices. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz

Seabee1 said:


> Don't worry about it, people like that live in very small, restricted little boxes and only stick their head out to yell at people doing/wearing/saying things they don't approve of. Then they pull their tiny little head back inside their box until another normal person walks by....


Yeah, next thing you know those people will start submitting posts that are nothing but belittling insults. It makes the mind boggle.

Cest la vie. I'm learning to accept that there are people that are wrong on the internet. On more than one forum, even! It's shocking, I tell you.


----------



## Tony A.H

so just for kicks . i googled the history of jewelry, and found this:

*The Neanderthals were the first to wear jewelry. Historians believe that they may have made the world's first jewelry about 130,000 years ago by assembling animal teeth and shells. In Croatia, researchers found a set of eagle talons from the time, which they claimed were part of a necklace or bracelet, most likely worn by a man.*

what do i know. i thought Men wore jewelries for only several thousand years . yet someone wants to wipe out History !!.
anyways. as the saying goes: *you wear what you like*.
not only like. i Love wearing my own jewelry .


----------



## Ticktocker

I think it's a very personal choice and it really shows the guys personality. My personality (and many other things) has changed throughout the years. That's why I only wear long sleeve shirts year round so my tattooed arms don't show my idiotic, full sleeve tattoos. 

I have tons of turquoise and silver that I purchased in Arizona and New Mexico in the late 70's and I used to be that guy with too much jewelry banging against his Rolex. Not anymore. My wife and I don't even wear wedding rings anymore. Maybe because we are older or because I hate doing what everyone else is doing or because I am more jaded about everything but it just gets in the way of "doing things" (and I think jewelry like earrings and piercings looks crazy on guys over 50).


----------



## melvern.tjio

I think the topic is subjective similar to that of our opinions of certain watch sizes; some think 38mm is ridiculous, while others think 42mm is ridiculous. From what I can tell, the large gold chains that celebrities and athletes wear right now is a current fad-its popular to show off your bling I guess.


----------



## jeremyAZ

I'm simple, so just watch + wedding ring. Probably too lazy to put on/off.


----------



## celinajames321

I like it


----------



## HAP Construction

I am ok with bracelets, watches, wedding rings, and necklaces on guys. What irks me is the earrings. I Can’t stand these rappers with huge diamond earrings. They just don’t look good. Same for the hoop earrings some guys wear. Funny thing is I like diamond chains and pendants, as well as, diamond bracelets for men. I just hate the earrings.


----------



## Pmurphy

I don't wear wristwatches or any kind of jewelry at all. I'm too fidgety by nature and have a weird aversion to anything attached to my body as I'm always aware it's there and it drives me crazy! Probably a character flaw on my part.

Speaking of jewelry I have made a couple of jewelry trees seeing that store-bought ones are quite expensive. My wife really doesn't wear jewelry herself except for her wedding ring set but I do encourage her to buy things of value if she is going to buy something.


----------



## JLittle

Pmurphy said:


> I don't wear wristwatches or any kind of jewelry at all. I'm too fidgety by nature and have a weird aversion to anything attached to my body as I'm always aware it's there and it drives me crazy! Probably a character flaw on my part.
> 
> Speaking of jewelry I have made a couple of jewelry trees seeing that store-bought ones are quite expensive. My wife really doesn't wear jewelry herself except for her wedding ring set but I do encourage her to buy things of value if she is going to buy something.
> View attachment 16510861


If you don't wear wristwatches, why go to a site called WATCHuseek? Might want to try Don'twearwatch...


----------



## Pmurphy

JLittle said:


> If you don't wear wristwatches, why go to a site called WATCHuseek? Might want to try Don'twearwatch...


I collect and "wear" pocket watches.


----------



## GrouchoM

Pmurphy said:


> I don't wear wristwatches or any kind of jewelry at all. I'm too fidgety by nature and have a weird aversion to anything attached to my body as I'm always aware it's there and it drives me crazy! Probably a character flaw on my part.
> 
> Speaking of jewelry I have made a couple of jewelry trees seeing that store-bought ones are quite expensive. My wife really doesn't wear jewelry herself except for her wedding ring set but I do encourage her to buy things of value if she is going to buy something.
> View attachment 16510861


Are those trees made out of actual limbs from trees? I like them! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

JLittle said:


> If you don't wear wristwatches, why go to a site called WATCHuseek? Might want to try Don'twearwatch...


that's right. 
why bother being here if you don't wear wrist watches and jewelry ??!!. 

a hypothetical example. let's say i don't like Gardening . yet i go to Gardening forum and write comments about a Hobby i'm not interested in  .


----------



## GrouchoM

Tony A.H said:


> that's right.
> why bother being here if you don't wear wrist watches and jewelry ??!!.
> 
> a hypothetical example. let's say i don't like Gardening . yet i go to Gardening forum and write comments about a Hobby i'm not interested in  .


He didn't write about other's jewelry usage, he discussed his own. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40

Watch for me, but if you want to look like a rapper, that's your choice.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax

TempusHertz said:


> Because he cares more about what other people think than about honesty.
> 
> Getting back to the original question, most of the time it's wedding ring and watch for me, but I do live in the southwest...
> View attachment 16413737


nothing quite like a little splash of Bisbee Blue.
A very nice bracelet indeed.


----------



## Z51Coupe

Wristwatch 
Wedding Ring
College class ring

No necklaces, bracelets, earrings etc


----------



## robaruba

Pmurphy said:


> I collect and "wear" pocket watches.


seems like there would be limited options


----------



## TempusHertz

robaruba said:


> seems like there would be limited options


Hmm, I beg to differ.

















I mean, pocket watches probably give you more opportunities than _wrist _watches....


----------



## Dusty78

Whatever floats your boat. I only wear a watch and a rubber wedding band. I don’t think I’ve worn my gold ring since the wedding.


----------



## ratchnatch

Right now, I wear watches and have a chain given to me by family that I choose not to wear too often due its sentimental value and a link being broken and/or weak. Ideally, I would have a gold chain and silver chain, watches (3-6), perhaps a bracelet, and grillz (top/bottom caps for fangs, and a bottom row). That would be cool.


----------



## AZJOE

Watch, wedding ring and dog tags are what constitutes my man jewelry.


----------



## [BOBO]

ratchnatch said:


> Ideally, I would have a gold chain and silver chain, watches (3-6), perhaps a bracelet, and grillz (top/bottom caps for fangs, and a bottom row). That would be cool.


Do it!
Life's too short not to have grillz.
I also think you should buy a Donk, since you know, the shortness of life and all that.








Damn I wish I wanted to have stuff. Seems fun.


----------



## GrouchoM

Dusty78 said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I only wear a watch and a rubber wedding band. I don’t think I’ve worn my gold ring since the wedding.


I wear a wedding band and a rubber watch. 









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi

Pmurphy said:


> I don't wear wristwatches or any kind of jewelry at all. I'm too fidgety by nature and have a weird aversion to anything attached to my body as I'm always aware it's there and it drives me crazy! Probably a character flaw on my part.
> 
> Speaking of jewelry I have made a couple of jewelry trees seeing that store-bought ones are quite expensive. My wife really doesn't wear jewelry herself except for her wedding ring set but I do encourage her to buy things of value if she is going to buy something.
> View attachment 16510861


So, you wanna hock some of your crap here then?


----------



## olske59

Another watch and wedding ring guy here. Cufflinks with a suit, if that counts as "jewelry."


----------



## ratchnatch

[BOBO] said:


> Do it!
> Life's too short not to have grillz.
> I also think you should buy a Donk, since you know, the shortness of life and all that.
> View attachment 16573245
> 
> Damn I wish I wanted to have stuff. Seems fun.


Rims too big. If I went for something like this, I'd go for the small tire, lowrider vibe. Oral jewelry much simpler to maintain as well. How about I trade you my want for shiny stuff for your lack of? Straight up.


----------



## guspech750

Just my wedding ring and a watch for me. I’m not sure I can pull off bracelets and stuff. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 03hemi

[BOBO] said:


> Do it!
> Life's too short not to have grillz.
> I also think you should buy a Donk, since you know, the shortness of life and all that.
> View attachment 16573245
> 
> Damn I wish I wanted to have stuff. Seems fun.


Wanna sell it?


----------



## [BOBO]

03hemi said:


> Wanna sell it?
> View attachment 16575996


Too plain and boring.
This is where it's at!


----------



## Dusty78

I’ve seen some people wear 2 watches…an Apple Watch on one wrist and a luxury watch on the other


----------



## Pmurphy

GrouchoM said:


> Are those trees made out of actual limbs from trees? I like them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes they are made from limbs from actual trees I found in my backyard. Sorry it took so long to respond.


----------



## JBoone

Watch only for me but to each their own.
I don’t judge


----------



## Alex Thyl

A necklace with a medal made to order in one copy. 
A watch.


----------



## Mstrmusic

Just a watch for me, that's what works best. But others can pull off a lot more.


----------



## whoopdido1980

Just a watch on my left wrist and a bracelet on my right wrist. It’s a medical alert bracelet though. If I didn’t have to wear that it would be a watch only. I put that bracelet on sometime in early 2018 and only took it off briefly one time when I had a brief medical procedure done in late 2019.


----------



## Pun

I like to wear a watch on left and a bracelet on the right hand and a band on the ring finger.


----------



## jcp123

I stand with Jeff Goldblum:










It can be done well, but most guys who do it, do it wrong and just look blingy and ridiculous. Goldblum, however, has been a “flavor of the year” for me to where I’m looking to pick up a ring here and there and hopefully up my style game a bit.


----------



## tropicalbob

To the OPs original question, Lewis = cool hip dude. Everyone else, to each their own because we all have our own style.

Me: Eng ring, necklace with pendant, and watch. Occasionally my wedding ring and bead or string bracelet on the non watch wrist.
Used to wear my wedding ring all the time, but then I jammed my ring finger playing basketball and the knuckle has been a little bigger ever since. So I'll wear it every once in a while, but it's a squeeze and I'm always afraid it'll get stuck on.


----------



## sycopupy

Don't really care what anyone else chooses to do. For me, watch and wedding ring. Done.


----------



## nosamk

not a fan of wearing gold. Was amused on my recent trip to Dubai learning of the local thoughts there on men wearing gold


----------



## SkyMustang

Does not bother me. I dont wear anything apart from a wath though.


----------



## Tag7800

Pretty much ring and watch. Sometimes a bracelet to balance things out on the right hand. It all depends on what my wife is wearing. If she's looking fire I've got to keep up a little bit!!


----------



## jcp123

I stand with this guy


----------



## MelloMe

Like most guys that have responded, I'm typically a wedding ring and watch guy. But on occasion, I will wear tasteful silver or gold chain around my neck. I'll keep it inside my shirt though.

People should do what makes them feel comfortable. Period.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocvlvs

A man's jewelry preferences should be in proportion to his lifestyle.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I can't wear rings. I'm always using some tool or doing something. That risks a ring getting caught on something. Ripping my finger. 

So no rings. 

My necklace is short. To where if I lean over. It's not hanging out far enough to get snagged. Found out the hard way working under the hood of a car. My necklace then, snagged something and off my neck it went. 

So no more long necklaces.


----------



## poweredbyjae

Necklace + wedding ring. If you're into earrings go for it, but that's pretty much it for me.


----------



## Dacollector86

I wear a yellow gold rope chain with a St. Peter's medal and a small Notre Dame shamrock pendant under my shirt everyday. I have my tungsten wedding ring for my everyday, (wife will get me a yellow gold dress one soon). The only other thing I want is a decent sized yellow gold cuban link bracelet. Then I am done I swear!


----------



## whoopdido1980

Dacollector86 said:


> I wear a yellow gold rope chain with a St. Peter's medal and a small Notre Dame shamrock pendant under my shirt everyday. I have my tungsten wedding ring for my everyday, (wife will get me a yellow gold dress one soon). The only other thing I want is a decent sized yellow gold cuban link bracelet. Then I am done I swear!


Go Irish!!

By the way, no I’m not an alum, but my brother did go there from 1990-1994, so I became a Notre Dame football fan by association starting then. I was only 10 years old at that time though and I’m 42 now. I’ve spent nearly all my life watching my favorite team embarrass themselves for the most part and ruin their legacy for the last 31 years.


----------



## Tag7800

Occasionally a bracelet on the left to balance the watch on my right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Thyl

A watch and a necklace.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I'd enjoy a gold bracelet. 

Looked around. Most look like junk. Then Tiffany Company popped up. 

Good grief, for a mens, 18ct gold bracelet of quality. $9500. 

I bet since it's Tiffany. It'll hold some value. Because there's no where near $9500 worth of gold in it. They called the style, "Cufflink Chain".


----------



## Periwinkle

In addition to my watch, I also wear a sterling silver necklace and bracelet every day. I like how they accentuate my sartorial tastes, but more importantly it just pleases me to wear them. Anyway, here's my bling.


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Grasshopperglock said:


> …I bet since it's Tiffany. It'll hold some value. Because there's no where near $9500 worth of gold in it…


Unless it’s a limited edition, unfortunately modern production Tiffany’s does not hold value. Some time ago I sold the jewellery my ex gave me, including gold & diamond Tiffany’s stuff. The resale value was dismal. They mass-produce on a large scale and the supply on the pre-owned market outweighs demand.

To answer the OP question offering a female datapoint… I generally do not find men wearing jewellery - aside from watches and a wedding ring - attractive, and most of my female friends feel the same. But there always exceptions. My husband (not the same guy as the afore-mentioned ex!) wears a crucifix on a silver chain, and two stud earrings on the same ear, and on him it’s super hot. I think in the end it’s all about what suits the individual, rather than general rules.


----------



## AAMC

[BOBO] said:


> This is where it's at!


I got two turntables and a microphone


----------



## LeisureDave

Paul O said:


> The other week I was watching the Formula one post race interviews and saw Lewis Hamilton wearing large diamond earrings and a gold chain so huge you could moor up a ship with it! It pained me as an English man, but I thought he looked ridiculous.
> 
> This got me thinking. Jenson Button, another F1 driver, was quoted once that a man should only wear 2 items of jewellery - a watch and a wedding ring. I must admit that this is a lot closer to my way of thinking but I'm a white 50 year old man, who was a policeman for 30 years, and so my views could be considered conservative to say the least.
> 
> Personally I wear a watch and wedding ring every day and occasionally another ring on my other hand if I'm "going out". No neckless or earrings. In addition I wear a couple of silicon armed forces charity bracelets on my non watch wrist. My wife wants me to wear one of those woven leather bracelets, and although I tried one on just thought nooooooo.
> 
> So where do you stand? Lewis hamilton looks a cool hip dude or a prat?
> 
> Paul.


I’ll wear religious jewelry on chains, a watch, very occasionally a ring. Nothing too blingy, more tasteful stuff I guess. I think it really just depends on culture, I wouldn’t wear earrings, I might wear a bracelet. Only thing that bothers me is costume jewelry, if it’s not a precious metal it just seems really tacky to me


----------



## [BOBO]

AAMC said:


> I got two turntables and a microphone


I've got the drugs. 
When do we start?


----------



## Seabee1

LeisureDave said:


> religious jewelry... just seems really tacky to me


----------



## LeisureDave

Now that’s cheating.


----------



## nsims

First the timepiece that is worn says a ton about the style of a man. This will set off other pieces that are paired. Layer in glasses if worn, this also sets the tone. From there I will layer in cuff links, bracelets and even a necklace when and where appropriate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoopdido1980

Does this look cool in any way or just lame? For some reason it’s reversed and sorry that you can see my phone. It should be on my right wrist. I just wear a watch on my left and this thing on my right. It’s actually a medical alert bracelet. I’ve had it on my wrist for about four years and have never taken it off (even in the shower or when I sleep) mainly because I can’t get it back on by myself. Anyway four years ago I needed to find a medical alert bracelet and seemingly for days I searched the internet for something I liked. Everything sucked. I finally came across this. I’ve actually been complimented on it by two random women.


----------



## Neelyishere

whoopdido1980 said:


> Does this look cool in any way or just lame?


I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Gold wedding band, whatever timepiece and my fathers gold necklace that he wore in Vietnam — which is worth more to me than any of my watches combined.


----------



## zengineer

I'll wear this on the right when I have a stainless bracelet watch and long sleeves on. It's an older stainless unbranded but well made Ebay find.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnniecats

Wear that which brings you joy is my feeling on the topic. For me, that means a watch and a wedding ring.


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy

I’m a watch and a wedding band kind of guy. A tie bar as a functional accessory when I dress up. If I had a right hand ring like a class ring or a religious item I may wear it for some balance but for the time being I don’t have anything like that.


----------



## soboy

Just a watch for me. But I am firmly in the "you be you" camp of personal attire/jewelry.


----------



## cipollawatchco

Besides a watch, I wear a gold cross, and I've got a few titanium or ceramic rings I wear from time to time.


----------



## rpitts57

I recently started wearing a chain necklace with a phoenix pendant. It's symbolic to me because a few months ago an incident caused me to "crash and burn" but like the phoenix I rose from the ashes. It reminds me that no matter what happens to me, I can overcome it. I read up on men's necklaces before buying it and most of what I read said you should wear something that's meaningful to you so if someone asks about it you have a story to tell.


----------



## whoopdido1980

rpitts57 said:


> View attachment 16964849
> 
> I recently started wearing a chain necklace with a phoenix pendant. It's symbolic to me because a few months ago an incident caused me to "crash and burn" but like the phoenix I rose from the ashes. It reminds me that no matter what happens to me, I can overcome it. I read up on men's necklaces before buying it and most of what I read said you should wear something that's meaningful to you so if someone asks about it you have a story to tell.


I’m all for that. I don’t have any jewelry to wear other that medical alert bracelet that I have to wear that I already posted awhile back, but in a way this is kind of like tattoos. You can do whatever you want, but in my personal opinion, if you’re going to get a tattoo I think it should mean something personal to you. Don’t just randomly pick something out of a book. I’ve always thought about getting a tattoo and I know exactly what it would be. Like you, something bad happened to me and it actually relates to my medical alert bracelet, but I never went through with it. I always could though. There’s nothing stopping me from doing it.


----------



## walds11

I always wear a white gold link necklace. I only do white metal jewelry (including a platinum wedding band). 

I just ordered an 18ct white gold lion pendant with diamonds and chain from Bobby White out of the UK. Totally looking forward to receiving it. His craftsmanship is amazing. Check out his YouTube videos.


----------



## StephenR

Generally I have three things: watch, wedding ring (sometimes on my finger, sometimes on string around my neck) and a small pounamu on string, given to me on my first trip to visit my wife’s family in NZ. Occasionally (usually in summer) I’ll layer up with a string of prayer beads given to me years ago at a meditation retreat, these go on the watch wrist so the watch sits between a few strings, very casual.


----------



## Student_Researcher

Hi Guys,

I'm a university student in my final year and currently conducting research for my final major project. I wanted to get the opinion of some men, the purpose is to gain an understanding of the jewellery market; why is the current market being focused heavily on females, the current trend of men being more comfortable expressing themselves through jewellery, and the modern need for a male-focused jewellery space.

Participation is completely anonymous and greatly appreciated.









What is the modern mans’ jewellery? And, Where is it heading?


You are being invited to take part in a research project. Before you decide, it is important for you to understand why this research is being done and what it will involve. Please take time to read the following information. The research project is intended to provide the research focus for a...




docs.google.com


----------



## Tony A.H

walds11 said:


> I always wear a white gold link necklace. I only do white metal jewelry (including a platinum wedding band).
> 
> I just ordered an 18ct white gold lion pendant with diamonds and chain from Bobby White out of the UK. Totally looking forward to receiving it. His craftsmanship is amazing. Check out his YouTube videos.


Bobby White makes Awesome jewelries. extremely talented. i follow him everywhere. 
i love his Motion Bracelets. i think you'll be getting some very fine and high quality pieces form him. please post them when you have time.


----------



## walds11

Tony A.H said:


> Bobby White makes Awesome jewelries. extremely talented. i follow him everywhere.
> i love his Motion Bracelets. i think you'll be getting some very fine and high quality pieces form him. please post them when you have time.


The Motion Bracelets are cool AF.

I received the Lion Pendant and chain. The pendant is freaking amazing! The chain is too light and thin (1.6mm Trace chain), so I sent it back for a refund and ordered a 2mm diamond cut Franco from another source.


----------



## Tony A.H

walds11 said:


> The Motion Bracelets are cool AF.
> 
> I received the Lion Pendant and chain. The pendant is freaking amazing! The chain is too light and thin (1.6mm Trace chain), so I sent it back for a refund and ordered a 2mm diamond cut Franco from another source.


congratulations.
wear it Well.


----------



## Squirrelly

I would stand away from this concept.


----------



## GrouchoM

Squirrelly said:


> I would stand away from this concept.


Why? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Squirrelly

GrouchoM said:


> Why?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Wearing anything more than a wedding band & watch has never been my thing.


----------



## Drmklr

John Hardy makes men’s bracelets that I absolutely love. 

They do regular precious metals and leather/precious metals. I own a few of both.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Squirrelly said:


> Wearing anything more than a wedding band & watch has never been my thing.


Agreed.
Those are the only 2 things I ever wore.

Being from an older generation (in a quite conservative small town), those were the only items we (men) were "allowed" to wear.. 
Looking back it is obviously silly, but it is a cultural thing, still present today.

Obviously times have changed, which I think is a great thing.. Yet I still don't see myself ever wearing any other type of jewellery.

Always looking for a new watch tho..


----------



## fabslife

I wear a gold figaro chain but always tucked in, not visible.


----------



## Crankshaft

I just wear a watch, no rings or necklaces.


----------



## yourwatchassistant

I like jewelry but keep it a simple. A watch and a Cuban bracelet and necklace ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tulgen

Watch, wedding band, Oura ring, thin string bracelet (opposite wrist as watch)


----------



## dezi656

Left hand, wedding ring and watch . R might hand a magnetic copper bracelet( for arthritis in a old fart). As I served 22 in The Life Guards on leaving in a moment of rebellion one diamond stud left ear, and a holy trinity necklace .
when dressed ie a 3piece suit and tie , no earring but a Regimental signet ring. And now a monogramed on my ring right hand


----------



## Jpuentes67

Less is more. Wedding ring and watch is it for me usually.


----------



## Xolotl

Jpuentes67 said:


> Less is more. Wedding ring and watch is it for me usually.


Agreed. The staples.


----------



## AS Maaz

only wear a watch and wedding ring, but have thought of adding a necklace in certain situations


----------

